# KL Convo Thread #1: ITT - Yondaime Was Here



## Naruto (Oct 5, 2009)

This is the place to post:



 Anything (questions, comments or ideas) relating to the Konoha Library section.

Off-topic discussion and conversation regarding the manga at any given point in time. If it concerns the latest chapter you may post it starting Monday after the release. *Anything prior to that goes in the Telegrams.*

 Anything else that you want to post, within reasonable limits (no posting consecutively, flaming, excessive spamming,etc ).


After 2,000 posts, this conversation thread will disappear (along with some of your post count) and a new one will be posted.

You guys already know the rules, so have at it


----------



## Icognito (Oct 5, 2009)

Oooh this seems like a cool idea. I am disappointed to be the only one posting =/


----------



## Naruko (Oct 5, 2009)

There, now you aren't the only one posting - and am I the only one that finds that Itachi video in Telegrams to be really, ear-wax-meltingly annoying after a couple rounds? :S


----------



## Icognito (Oct 5, 2009)

Naruko said:


> There, now you aren't the only one posting - and am I the only one that finds that Itachi video in Telegrams to be really, ear-wax-meltingly annoying after a couple rounds? :S



Itachi video? o.o *goes to look* I actually kinda like it, this is worse then that time I got addicted to Boxxy


----------



## martryn (Oct 5, 2009)

Posting in another convo thread just to meet people.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 5, 2009)

Naruko said:


> There, now you aren't the only one posting - and am I the only one that finds that Itachi video in Telegrams to be really, ear-wax-meltingly annoying after a couple rounds? :S



no, not even going to bother listening the whole way through

would much prefer.. a drunken rock lee video :mj


----------



## Distracted (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Icognito (Oct 5, 2009)

Could you try and remember the rest of the joke, I am very interested in it now.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 5, 2009)

I never posted in a convo thread before.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 5, 2009)

^ Now you have. 

I have to remind myself to link to the Veritas sub-forum in my signature when I get back from the Library.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 5, 2009)

I no longer have to leave the library thanks to this thread.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 5, 2009)

So is this gonna turn into an agony like the old one?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 5, 2009)

Mider T said:


> So is this gonna turn into an agony like the old one?


Of course not! 

That's why we have the complaint thread. :xzaru


----------



## Mider T (Oct 5, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Of course not!
> 
> That's why we have the complaint thread. :xzaru


----------



## Icognito (Oct 5, 2009)

Ratatouille <3


----------



## Black (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh yea I'm all up in this convo.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 5, 2009)

Naruto forgot another rule in this thread. Every time I post you must rep me. 

**


----------



## Icognito (Oct 5, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Naruto forgot another rule in this thread. Every time I post you must rep me.
> 
> **



Even though repwhoring is against the rules and my rep is piddly? 

**


----------



## Black (Oct 5, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Naruto forgot another rule in this thread. Every time I post you must rep me.
> 
> **



Represent you for what?


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 5, 2009)

Its been a while since the last Library Convo thread.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 5, 2009)

Blue Robe said:


> Even though repwhoring is against the rules and my rep is piddly?
> 
> **


No take it from me it's all a lie.  **



Black said:


> Represent you for what?


You're a funny one. 



Shiranui said:


> Its been a while since the last Library Convo thread.


I don't think I've ever experienced one. We should start up a discussion about how everyone should read _Veritas_. I've already recruited 5 people with my signature.


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 5, 2009)

I haven't read _Veritas_. Maybe you could 'recruit' me?


----------



## martryn (Oct 5, 2009)

Veritas is fucking amazing.  Great art, awesome fights, lots of boobs and grabbing boobs, and even a shit scene.


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, that sounds awesome.


----------



## Esponer (Oct 5, 2009)

Naruko said:


> There, now you aren't the only one posting - and am I the only one that finds that Itachi video in Telegrams to be really, ear-wax-meltingly annoying after a couple rounds? :S


It's driving me mad just 'cause Adblock won't work on it. I usually Adblock all the forum images away ? I find them annoying after the first look.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 5, 2009)

Lyrics Come play me bitches. I just owned Roka 10 times. Let's go challengers.

new link: In 2008 Israel was the target of nearly half of all U.N. Resolutions


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 5, 2009)

Invitation has expired.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 5, 2009)

This place is shit......



*Ignores Hiro's VM*

Also, Veritas is garbage in my opinion. I can't get into it. Maybe I'll try again some other time.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 5, 2009)

I almost just posted by password for everything in this box. Phew....

Also Yondaime Carolina sucks.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2009)

Some of my favorite people are in this thread.

And my not so favorite.

*glares at Yondaime*


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh whatever shall I do about that deleted post.

Also Hiro, isn't that what I said last night?


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 5, 2009)

Also can you prease get on MSN. I like talking to you.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 5, 2009)

And then Raiden's post was undeleted. 


ALSO HOUSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## martryn (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't play multiplayer games like that online, Hiroshi.  I'm more a tower defense kind of guy.  Gemcraft Tower Defense Chapter 0 is what I'm currently working on.


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 5, 2009)

It was fun for a while, Hiroshi.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 5, 2009)

lol Hiroshi repwhoring


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 5, 2009)

martryn said:


> I don't play multiplayer games like that online, Hiroshi.  I'm more a tower defense kind of guy.  Gemcraft Tower Defense Chapter 0 is what I'm currently working on.


It's a short-lived fun. And addicting. XD

And I own.



Shiranui said:


> It was fun for a while, Hiroshi.


Maybe you were losing too much so it wasn't fun for a long time... 



Naruto said:


> lol Hiroshi repwhoring


lol your face.


----------



## Black (Oct 5, 2009)

Anybody have a dollar they could lend me?


----------



## The Imp (Oct 5, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> And then Raiden's post was undeleted.
> 
> 
> ALSO HOUSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Leafs joke stung a bit... 

Chase cements his place as one of my favorite characters on the show.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 5, 2009)

CUZ LEAF'S SUCK? 

Flyers are playing Capitals tomorrow nite. So excited.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 5, 2009)

yeah... 

Hey Hiroshi who knocked the Flyers out of the playoffs last year?


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey who wants to shuddap? 

ALSO I CAN NOT GET TICKETS FOR MY SCHOOL'S BASKETBALL TICKETS FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## God (Oct 5, 2009)

Based on what I've seen lately, I have a few things to say to the Library at large, and I'll hope you listen.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ever since my return to the Konoha Library, the situation has deteriorated far worse than at the end of last year. Before, there were many shitstorms, but plenty of good discussions. Now, this place is plagued by noobs, dupes and trolls who just make this place a God-awful section. The lack of common sense and manga observations is disorienting at best. It's become a safe-haven for tards of all kinds, but mostly the Uchihas', who fail to comprehend anything that contradicts their twisted sense of "can(n)on" and "manga fact."

This place lacks any sort of creative discussions to revive it, and I plan on doing as much as I can to bring the Library back to its former glory. Sadly though, I think my future efforts will go unnoticed, because, as mentioned forehand, many people here cant accept anything that isnt word-for-word aligned with their bias. Many of the older members have long since fled, and it isnt hard to see why. Anyways, it's time to bring some livelihood back to the Library, because, unfortunately, the Library is dying and we all have a part in it.

So let's all do our part to raise the level of this place.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> And then Raiden's post was undeleted.





Yondaime said:


> Oh whatever shall I do about that deleted post.



You guys are lucky my editing powers are limited to 1truesensei's NF Uni .


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 5, 2009)

Cubey, here's my thought on all of this. I think the Library got better and is continuing to get better but it's having a little rough patch right now. There are always people leaving and people joining - I'd agree at this time there is a lot of both.  Everyone was new at some point, and we just have to show. Lead by example.

I think I'm at fault for not doing this as much. I blame the start of my pre-med career () but when I do have free time I try to post too. I was considering having a monthly contest where we have a set topic for people to compete for about the less represented characters in the Konoha Library topics. How does such an idea seem to everyone? I only have ideas, but yeah we can only all try to help like you said. Much appreciate your efforts. And if you guys have any suggestions speak up in here at any time too!


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't know what you're observing, but it's hardly fair to say one fandom is causing more than the other when it comes to controversial or main characters in the manga. If you address a group of members as "tards" or believe them to be anything of that nature, then what's the use of caring about their activities? I mean damn, if I went into every debate saying "LOL you're an Uchihatard therefore your input is worthless" then I would just end up as the one in trouble or looking stupid. That kind of attitude is doing nothing to advance anything to begin with, so let's drop that, shall we? After all, that's how people end up banned.

Also, you would be surprised at some of the stuff members pull out of thin air. There are some who feel like their opinion is 100% true and I may think it's completely false, but who am I to say mine is above his without any solid proof other than my own beliefs, much like whoever I am talking about? Now granted there may be some who take it too far, but nothing to get worked up about.


----------



## Suu (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi guys! Woot, a library convo thread (is this really the first one? )



Hiroshi said:


> I was considering having a monthly contest where we have a set topic for people to compete for about the less represented characters in the Konoha Library topics. How does such an idea seem to everyone? I only have ideas, but yeah we can only all try to help like you said. Much appreciate your efforts. And if you guys have any suggestions speak up in here at any time too!


I quite like this idea.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 5, 2009)

Raiden said:


> You guys are lucky my editing powers are limited to 1truesensei's NF Uni .


You are quite unlucky I can delete any post in that section. 



Suu said:


> Hi guys! Woot, a library convo thread (is this really the first one? )


Nope not the first! (Though I wasn't around at that time)



> I quite like this idea.


Coolio!



kurono76767 said:


> yeah...
> 
> Hey Hiroshi who knocked the Flyers out of the playoffs last year?


I want to tag your rep you gave me.


----------



## God (Oct 5, 2009)

Hiroshi, that is a good idea. I say you go for it.



Yondaime said:


> I don't know what you're observing, but it's hardly fair to say one fandom is causing more than the other when it comes to controversial or main characters in the manga. If you address a group of members as "tards" or believe them to be anything of that nature, then what's the use of caring about their activities? I mean damn, if I went into every debate saying "LOL you're an Uchihatard therefore your input is worthless" then I would just end up as the one in trouble or looking stupid. That kind of attitude is doing nothing to advance anything to begin with, so let's drop that, shall we? After all, that's how people end up banned.



I didnt say it was only the Uchiha fandom. All I'm saying is that I've seen a lot more trolling and flamebaiting from them than many of the other fandoms, though that may be a product of my bias as well. Either way, in no way, shape, or form am I claiming that they are the only ones at fault. We all share the blame. I myself have shameful activities in my past, but as of late, I noticed, there are much more HoU-oriented type threads, rather than something useful or interesting we can all discuss. Maybe the manga's hit a slump, but I dont remember this last time I was here. I mean, "How many times have you been trolled?" and "Madara, the Uchiha that wont shut up!"? That doesnt seem particularly contributive. It might also be the fact that a lot of times, people create threads that have been done multiple times, or topics that are pulled out of the most unnoticeable panel that, to me, make it seem something's wrong.



> Also, you would be surprised at some of the stuff members pull out of thin air. There are some who feel like their opinion is 100% true and I may think it's completely false, but who am I to say mine is above his without any solid proof other than my own beliefs, much like whoever I am talking about? Now granted there may be some who take it too far, but nothing to get worked up about.



I have nothing against debating your opinion. But often, some people just post outlandishly for the sole purpose of trolling people. And their post history proves that as well.

Btw I'm not worked up


----------



## Suu (Oct 5, 2009)

Cubey said:


> I didnt say it was only the Uchiha fandom. All I'm saying is that I've seen a lot more trolling and flamebaiting from them than many of the other fandoms, though that may be a product of my bias as well. Either way, in no way, shape, or form am I claiming that they are the only ones at fault. We all share the blame. I myself have shameful activities in my past, but as of late, I noticed, there are much more HoU-oriented type threads, rather than something useful or interesting we can all discuss. Maybe the manga's hit a slump, but I dont remember this last time I was here. I mean, "How many times have you been trolled?" and "Madara, the Uchiha that wont shut up!"? That doesnt seem particularly contributive. It might also be the fact that a lot of times, people create threads that have been done multiple times, or topics that are pulled out of the most unnoticeable panel that, to me, make it seem something's wrong.


To be fair, they've been getting a lot of flaming and trolling in turn.

Perhaps it's because Kishi's been giving people a lot of ammo against them?


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 6, 2009)

Library convo thread  

Went back and looked at some of the first issues recently.  It had such a different feel.  ^^ pretty cool.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 6, 2009)

oh its nice to see the library getting a convo thread too, awesome :B


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 6, 2009)

Jeanne             .


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 6, 2009)

hey you <33333


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Oct 6, 2009)

Library convo? 

Let's see where this goes


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 6, 2009)

The Library convo thread is back huh 


sweet.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 6, 2009)

Cubey, exactly which state of former glory are you referring to? Because the Library has only improved, really. And it will continue to do so, btw 

But this is good. It's the kind of posts I wanted to see in this convo thread, regarding the Library at large.


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 6, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Maybe you were losing too much so it wasn't fun for a long time



It took a while for me to get used to the game. At first I kept traping myself, but I eventually got it right. Excalibur, though, played about fifty games and only won twice.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 6, 2009)

I wish to do my best to help make this place good.


----------



## Black (Oct 6, 2009)

Where's the convo at?


----------



## Icognito (Oct 6, 2009)

Well it certainly doesn't seem to be here.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm usually not here during the day. lulz in High school I went on during classes/study hall but nowadays I'm only on early morning and night because I'm either in class or studying in the Library.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 6, 2009)

Only other thing I have to do at the moment is xbox, so I'm either here or backstabbing things on Oblivion. Curse lack of job opportunities at the moment. Well there's jobs out there but most require at least a Years previous experiance.

EDIT: Is it odd that I actually think Sakura will probably be the next Hokage as opposed to Naruto and that Danzo is more closely tied to madara then we think.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 6, 2009)

martryn said:


> Posting in another convo thread just to meet people.



 is that you?? the person that helped me when I was being a shitty debater at the cafe?

You're a mod now?

Can you get rid of kidloco? ..Just kidding. 

House..that episode made me think foreman..is still annoying..and made chase awesome. house's therapist didn't show up though. isn't his name nolan?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 7, 2009)

morning library <3333 >3


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 7, 2009)

Ugh so tired.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 7, 2009)

Why for art thou tired?


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 7, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> You're a mod now?



Not quite, he won (or received) a custom user title. Moderators are generally distinguished by a colored name, with the exception of shadow mods.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 7, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> Not quite, he won (or received) a custom user title. Moderators are generally distinguished by a colored name, with the exception of shadow mods.



Ah. Okay. 

shadow mods..

they sound very ninja-y


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 7, 2009)

Indeed, they are.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 7, 2009)

hey in your avi..is that a guy jumping over a cornfield..?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 7, 2009)

Finally a Library convo thread. Noticed one in BD, but people weren't willing to talk to me...

I'm typing this at a library. Just came back from Bramalea City Centre after Tennis Practice.  Got hit in the stomach with a ball for the first time, so I've declared war. xD


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 7, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> hey in your avi..is that a guy jumping over a cornfield..?



No, it appears to be a field of flowers.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 7, 2009)

^ lol okay. ..this is really hard to type with one hand..T.T


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 7, 2009)

Did you do something to it?


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 7, 2009)

Hai gaiz. I'm Hiroshi nice to meet you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 7, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Hai gaiz. I'm Hiroshi nice to meet you.



Liek omg no wai. Ur Hiroshi?


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 7, 2009)

No actually I'm Chainer. We switched accounts for one day.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 7, 2009)

Who's Chainer?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 7, 2009)

Blasphemy! So Chainer the Brainer  is, like, Hiroshi now?


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 7, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## Chainer (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 7, 2009)

I think you guys are faking it.  You haven't switched accounts, have you?


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll take a look at those threads Lady Tsunade. Hiroshi is never in there anyways.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 7, 2009)

It's one thread. I wanted to be the first to post that thread, but my apprentice did so before I could...


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 7, 2009)

Wait, what have you done to gain an apprentice?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 7, 2009)

Well, apparently I inspired Godaime Hokage to join the forums when he stumbled across my thread on how long Tsunade's coma was taking when he was looking for answers.  So I took him under my wing as my apprentice. Second, actually.  Maris is my first.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 7, 2009)

ITT: Mizukage > Tsunade


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 7, 2009)

Not sure what ITT means. BUT...

Tsunade > Mizukage. It's just that Kishi showed Mizukage with epic skillz.  Either way, it's all good, because Mizukage's my second favorite kunoichi.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 7, 2009)

In this thread


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 7, 2009)

Shiranui said:


> Did you do something to it?



Too much flagging I think. (i'm in color guard cause i didn't want to play my instrument). so I couldn't move my wrist. but it feels better now, so it's all good.

Further proof shkool is badz fo yu! 

Hiroshi/Chainer..stop confusing me.  Don't pull another Fable


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

No worries, I'm Hiroshi.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 8, 2009)

Lol. okay.

good morning library! 

now if only i didn't have to go to school..


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 8, 2009)

At school, during third period Data Management. We just so happen to be in a computer lab today...


----------



## Icognito (Oct 8, 2009)

I miss school.


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 8, 2009)

Watchman is my apprentice who I never taught anything.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yum..hot chocolate.

I lost my voice.

Stupid flu.  But it's coming back again. 

lol. what a useless master.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2009)

Is this really the first library convo?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 8, 2009)

So did anyone else notice the _Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread_ box is back, or am I just a slowpoke?


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 8, 2009)

?? where is this box you speak of??

/if you think your slow look at me/


----------



## Raiden (Oct 8, 2009)

Scroll down to the bottom of the page, sir.

It should be right under the quick reply box.


----------



## Black (Oct 8, 2009)

It's scary.


----------



## martryn (Oct 8, 2009)

Someone is invisible other than me.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 8, 2009)

It is Hiroshi .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 8, 2009)

Blue Robe said:


> I miss school.



I'll assume you finished it?


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 8, 2009)

It's AWESOME. I can spy easier.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice set Raiden. :ho


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 8, 2009)

I have to finish up my 1000-1500 word long essay on the economy of Sweden.  I realize that's not much, but I've got to do the bibliography, it's due tomorrow, and I only have 647 words. Lazy to do much more.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 8, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Scroll down to the bottom of the page, sir.
> 
> It should be right under the quick reply box.



I am what most people would call a girl, but thank-you kind sir! 

Lol. I don't think it's showing up b/c of the settings I have it on (blocking ads an stuff) but I'll check.

@Lady Tsunade. And this is why I'm learning to cram better. For I am a procrastinator, and will probably die via unfinished school work my freshman year.  That sucks though.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 8, 2009)

have you guys watched the new shippuuden opening? its really worth it :B

ch.278


----------



## Icognito (Oct 9, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Is this really the first library convo?



Not the first one ever if that's what you mean.



Lady Tsunade said:


> I'll assume you finished it?



I did indeed, college however is a different matter.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 9, 2009)

> Last edited by Dragonus Nesha; Today at 01:43 PM. *Reason: Fusion-HA!*



 

It's the little things that make life fun sometimes.


----------



## On and On (Oct 9, 2009)

We are the crowd
We're c-coming out
Got my flash on it's true
need that picture of you
it's so magical, we'd be so fantastical

leather & jeans, garage glamorous
not sure what it means
but this photo of us, it don't have no price
ready for those flashing lights
cuz you know that baby I

I'm your biggest fan, follow you until you love me
Papa, paparazzi


----------



## Andrew (Oct 9, 2009)

I have questions concerning with the mods. How do you guys put up with spoilers being posted in here? Its like this every day and week when the manga comes out, a new person (Academy student) or something post spoilers outside the Konoha telegram.  The title says it all 



			
				konoha library said:
			
		

> *Come here to talk about the Japanese Naruto manga*, but remember not to be too loud.


Maybe it needs to be updated and say no spoilers allowed because clearly people won't read the announcement or the stickers. I don't understand, why not allow the discussion about the recent manga until it comes out? Why must it wait until Monday? The reason why I am saying this  because even as I speak, there is a discussion about the recent manga.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 9, 2009)

They try their best.  It's been reported too.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 9, 2009)

Italics said:


> It's the little things that make life fun sometimes.


 Well, you know what? I do things...

[boss]um[/boss]


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 9, 2009)

No - it's just that it's just a funny description...Boss man.

*gives up on telling others he appreciates their sense of humor*


----------



## Raiden (Oct 9, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Nice set Raiden. :ho




Thanks. 



crimsontide91 said:


> I am what most people would call a girl, but thank-you kind sir!
> 
> Lol. I don't think it's showing up b/c of the settings I have it on (blocking ads an stuff) but I'll check.



I call everyone sir, even Hiroshi. 

Ah, I see. Kay.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 9, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mkay. To bad our team lost.

Our team is worse than the current plot of the manga.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 10, 2009)

I like the current plot of the manga.


----------



## Holadrim (Oct 10, 2009)

By far the most enlightening chapter in a while.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 10, 2009)

Meh. The chapter was exciting. But it feels..like all originality is going down the drain.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 10, 2009)

^ Formal warning #1. The OP of this thread says NO spoiler tag even in spoiler tags unless Monday after the release.

Sorry dude. Normally I would ban, but this'll be your warning. 

Also, I am reading OP atm while posting. How bout you guys?


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 10, 2009)

lol hiro  .


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 10, 2009)

lol fail.......


----------



## Icognito (Oct 10, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> ^ Formal warning #1. The OP of this thread says NO spoiler tag even in spoiler tags unless Monday after the release.
> 
> Sorry dude. Normally I would ban, but this'll be your warning.
> 
> Also, I am reading OP atm while posting. How bout you guys?



That wasn't to me right? <_<

And I'm lurking and posting mostly.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 11, 2009)

Dead convo......


----------



## Raiden (Oct 11, 2009)

Dead Yondy....

That makes sense too .


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok...........

:/


----------



## Black (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey look I'm in this convo.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 11, 2009)

I am not in this convo.


----------



## Black (Oct 11, 2009)

Incognito has an n in it.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 11, 2009)

I know it does, I messed up when asking for the name change and it hasn't been corrected yet ;_;


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 11, 2009)

hey library :3


----------



## Black (Oct 11, 2009)

Icognito said:


> I know it does, I messed up when asking for the name change and it hasn't been corrected yet ;_;



  :rofl aha! hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

     

AHA!

:rofl


----------



## Icognito (Oct 11, 2009)

Man people need to stop with this Kakashi crap, sure he's good in fact throughout part 1 and some of part 2 he was epically awesome, but now he must drift into the background of a support character


----------



## Black (Oct 11, 2009)

I like his swag.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2009)

I like Jesus-ness.


----------



## Black (Oct 11, 2009)

You mockin me boy?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 11, 2009)

I've been playing WoW


----------



## Black (Oct 11, 2009)

^ That's horrible.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 11, 2009)

Icognito said:


> Man people need to stop with this Kakashi crap, sure he's good in fact throughout part 1 and some of part 2 he was epically awesome, but now he must drift into the background of a support character



Shut your effing cake hole Nahhh - Kakashi's all good.


----------



## Mihael (Oct 11, 2009)

This seems interesting, imma post here for a while


----------



## Black (Oct 11, 2009)

I know right? I couldn't believe it!


----------



## Mihael (Oct 11, 2009)

I actually never posted on these kinds of threads, but imma give this one a shot


----------



## Black (Oct 11, 2009)

You're just being silly now


----------



## Mihael (Oct 11, 2009)

Am I ?


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey gaiz imma da best


----------



## Black (Oct 11, 2009)

Hiroshi, how come you're super and not just normal? You think you're tough?


----------



## martryn (Oct 11, 2009)

> I actually never posted on these kinds of threads, but imma give this one a shot



I always promise the same thing, but to no effect.  Convo threads and martryn just don't mix well together.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Mihael (Oct 11, 2009)

> I always promise the same thing, but to no effect. Convo threads and martryn just don't mix well together.



Care to tell me why?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 12, 2009)

mihaelkeehl said:


> Care to tell me why?


martryn is surious bizness.  convo threads, not so much.


----------



## Black (Oct 12, 2009)

I kno rite.


----------



## Mihael (Oct 12, 2009)

I been wondering, why even make this kinds of threads?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 12, 2009)

Convo threads and post-whoring work magically together.

+1


----------



## Mihael (Oct 12, 2009)

Well since we have very few post in this convo, lets get working. :ho


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello Library, im thinking of getting active here


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2009)

pfft. now everyone left


----------



## Black (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm active right this second.


----------



## martryn (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm here as well, though I make no promise of being here for long.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 12, 2009)

library <3


----------



## Black (Oct 12, 2009)

How come there aren't any books in here?


----------



## martryn (Oct 12, 2009)

Because most people who post in the library can't fucking read.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 12, 2009)

Silly humans and their limitations.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 12, 2009)

It took how long for this thread to spawn.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 12, 2009)

Naruto said:


> I've been playing WoW



Have you lost your soul yet? If not there's still hope. I managed to kick the addiction twice so I'm sure you can do it too <3

Also I'm surprised they made a library convo.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 12, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> It took how long for this thread to spawn.



 Look who showed up.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool, a Library Convo thread. I ain't seen one of these since before I joined.


----------



## Black (Oct 12, 2009)

I never saw one of ttheese in my entire life.


----------



## Maris (Oct 12, 2009)

Library convo... sounds interesting


----------



## Black (Oct 12, 2009)

You sound interesting.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 12, 2009)

This sounds like the beginning of an interesting discussion.


----------



## martryn (Oct 12, 2009)

This sounds like every other fucking convo thread ever.  What the fuck is the draw to these cess pools?


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2009)

martryn said:


> This sounds like every other fucking convo thread ever.  What the fuck is the draw to these cess pools?



8.                               .


----------



## Skibitybobop (Oct 12, 2009)

WHy don't we make latest chapter discussion threads?

Like Chapter 467 Discussion,


----------



## Mihael (Oct 12, 2009)

YO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 12, 2009)

You guys..........lol

So predictable.


----------



## Black (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a question about the last chapter, why were there no Mexicans in it?


----------



## Mihael (Oct 12, 2009)

Cause Mexicans are too much win for this manga.


----------



## Maris (Oct 12, 2009)

Black said:


> I have a question about the last chapter, why were there no Mexicans in it?



Kubo already recruited them all to join Bleach


----------



## Raiden (Oct 12, 2009)

Black said:


> I have a question about the last chapter, why were there no Mexicans in it?



I have an urge to make a joke about a certain clan and the art of the run, but .


----------



## Black (Oct 12, 2009)

**


----------



## Attor (Oct 13, 2009)

What is this?


----------



## Icognito (Oct 13, 2009)

martryn said:


> This sounds like every other fucking convo thread ever.  What the fuck is the draw to these cess pools?



It's a convo thread, it's for talking, if it's the same as every other convo thread then it's working, unless the other ones aren't full of convo in which case they all fail.


EDIT: Damn you Naruto, I was enjoying that thread


----------



## Distracted (Oct 13, 2009)

Icognito said:


> It's a convo thread, it's for talking, if it's the same as every other convo thread then it's working, unless the other ones aren't full of convo in which case they all fail.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Damn you Naruto, I was enjoying that thread


----------



## Icognito (Oct 13, 2009)

Why thank you


----------



## Naruto (Oct 13, 2009)

I spend some days getting Heroic ToC 25 gear and people are flaming all over the library again.

Can't you kids play nice


----------



## Distracted (Oct 13, 2009)

Naruto said:


> I spend some days getting Heroic ToC 25 gear and people are flaming all over the library again.
> 
> Can't you kids play nice





**


----------



## Naruto (Oct 13, 2009)

*negs Distracted*


----------



## Distracted (Oct 13, 2009)

Naruto said:


> *negs Distracted*





**


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 13, 2009)

lol mods arguing


----------



## Kumomaru (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG Barbie girl just came on the radio at work... please shoot me xD 

come on barbie lets go party... NNOOOo it's stuck in my head....


----------



## Icognito (Oct 13, 2009)

Naruto said:


> I spend some days getting Heroic ToC 25 gear and people are flaming all over the library again.
> 
> Can't you kids play nice



Man how many hours a day do you play? I'm surprised you even have time to come on NF o:

Also no we can't


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 13, 2009)

I get banned for two days..and what happens? *sigh*

why does all the interesting stuff happen when I'm not around to see it..:sad..

O well..thought house was interesting this week..any takers?

O..and lol at the pikachu ketchup love in jeanne's sig.


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 13, 2009)

I missed Andy's pictures.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe I should hijack this thread too.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone else watching the Hip Hop Honors ?

Amazing that Biggie and Tupac were kind of left up up until this point. They're dead, but the kings of hip hop <_<.


----------



## Black (Oct 13, 2009)

Yea, we should go their and start pimpsmackin


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay, but you take the lead first. 

If Fifty Cent shoots at us, we'll use Russel Simmon's bald head to deflect the shots .


----------



## Distracted (Oct 14, 2009)

hey look, a dead thread


----------



## Esponer (Oct 14, 2009)

The problem with the idea of a Library conversation thread is that we're all either in bed with each other already, or absolutely hate each other, or don't have a clue who each other are.

So guys, what are your rules of engagement for this situation:

There's a girl who you've, in a totally innocent way, come to find out might be quite cool and have some stuff in common with you. You're both at university in the same college, but don't do the same subject or have any societies in common. What way of introducing yourself is the _least_ like a faux pas?

NB: Finding out where her room is, going over, knocking and thrusting your pelvis at her when she opens the door is not an acceptable solution.


----------



## Black (Oct 14, 2009)

Esponer said:


> The problem with the idea of a Library conversation thread is that we're all either in bed with each other already, or absolutely hate each other, or don't have a clue who each other are.
> 
> So guys, what are your rules of engagement for this situation:
> 
> ...



Tell one of her friends to GIVE ME THE HOOKUP!

Where all my party peoples at?


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 14, 2009)

As you know, Esponer, I'm not the person to give you any sort of advice regarding women.



			
				Distracted said:
			
		

> hey look, a dead thread



Hey look, a Distracted.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 14, 2009)

Esponer said:


> The problem with the idea of a Library conversation thread is that we're all either in bed with each other already, or absolutely hate each other, or don't have a clue who each other are.
> 
> So guys, what are your rules of engagement for this situation:
> 
> ...



How about waiting outside her room in the morning?


----------



## Esponer (Oct 14, 2009)

Icognito said:


> How about waiting outside her room in the morning?


Oh yeah, trust a man who can't spell Incognito. : )


----------



## Icognito (Oct 14, 2009)

I can spell it I just made a typo without realizing in the change name thread and despite asking the smods/admins to fix it it's yet to be done 

But then again you can always trust ignorance to define an answer or suggestion as unsuitable because they happened to have a misspelling in their name o:


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 14, 2009)

No trolling?! Is this Konoha library?


----------



## Esponer (Oct 14, 2009)

Icognito said:


> I can spell it I just made a typo without realizing in the change name thread and despite asking the smods/admins to fix it it's yet to be done
> 
> But then again you can always trust ignorance to define an answer or suggestion as unsuitable because they happened to have a misspelling in their name o:


Sorry, I just wanted to make fun of your name. I had a mental note to do it the next time I saw you about.

I think hanging out outside someone's room ? which you're not supposed to know ? and then saying hi when they come out is probably a very bad idea. The best one I can think of is just waiting until probability brings us within two metres naturally, and then saying hi. Unless we're walking in different directions, maybe, in which case that'd seem an inconvenient time to stop someone and introduce yourself.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2009)

Poor Incognito   

Don't worry, I went with a name spelled wrong for two weeks. And it's better than people calling you Fuujin instead of Raiden .


----------



## Esponer (Oct 14, 2009)

Raiden is a stupid name.

I know a guy who changed his name to Raiden via deed poll. His father was adamant that he would be written out of the will as a consequence.

Silly brother.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 14, 2009)

Esponer said:


> Sorry, I just wanted to make fun of your name. I had a mental note to do it the next time I saw you about.
> 
> I think hanging out outside someone's room ? which you're not supposed to know ? and then saying hi when they come out is probably a very bad idea. The best one I can think of is just waiting until probability brings us within two metres naturally, and then saying hi. Unless we're walking in different directions, maybe, in which case that'd seem an inconvenient time to stop someone and introduce yourself.



No need to be sorry I enjoy playing around as much as the next guy >_>

As for the idea now if you had said it was a stupid idea because of how it sounds rather then insinuating it was bad purely because of my name I would've agreed. Why not just wait until break or Lunch and say hi then, if it's just a casual passing it works but also if you sort of like see her across the field/lunch hall/whatever you can also add something that might lead into a convosation.



Raiden said:


> Poor Incognito
> 
> Don't worry, I went with a name spelled wrong for two weeks. And it's better than people calling you Fuujin instead of Raiden .



<_< Why am I poor I give out as good as I get o:


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 14, 2009)

It's the library..so yeah. Why don't the two meet at a library. 

Lol. not much convo here..random topic anyone?

Edit:

yeah esponer..just have sex.  it's the best way to win a girl's heart.


----------



## Esponer (Oct 14, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> yeah esponer..just have sex.  it's the best way to win a girl's heart.


Should I give her enough time to consent, or just assume that in the worst case scenario it's just like force feeding someone chocolate cake?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 14, 2009)

Esponer said:


> The best one I can think of is just waiting until probability brings us within two metres naturally, and then saying hi. Unless we're walking in different directions, maybe, in which case that'd seem an inconvenient time to stop someone and introduce yourself.


This is something I actually saw today when walking back from class. The two apparently walk similar paths and he decided to introduce himself with that comment.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 14, 2009)

icognito icognito icognito icognito cool name.


----------



## Esponer (Oct 14, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> This is something I actually saw today when walking back from class. The two apparently walk similar paths and he decided to introduce himself with that comment.


Well? did it work?

If so, then that's my plan. My plan is random chance. Good plan.

It's probably better than sending an email, anyway.

"Hi, you don't know me, but I've seen you about and I think you're probably cool. As for how I know your email, well, I know your name because I decided to find out and then I did a directory search and? Google stalked you a bit and? well, it doesn't matter. Let's be friends!"



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> icognito icognito icognito icognito cool name.


You wouldn't have noticed it wasn't a real word if I hadn't told you?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 14, 2009)

Esponer said:


> Well? did it work?


From what I saw, it did. They did end up walking off in the same direction, but that may have been chance since they danced around each other when walking into a building.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 14, 2009)

Esponer said:


> You wouldn't have noticed it wasn't a real word if I hadn't told you?



Overestimating yourself there?:ho


----------



## Esponer (Oct 14, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> From what I saw, it did. They did end up walking off in the same direction, but that may have been chance since they danced around each other when walking into a building.


Excellent. If it turns out they ended up having sex, let me know. Seducing her to my bed is the next step after initiating conversation.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Overestimating yourself there?:ho


I think you're going for "Underestimating me there?", as your version doesn't make sense if you think about it. : )


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 14, 2009)

Esponer said:


> I think you're going for "Underestimating me there?", as your version doesn't make sense if you think about it. : )



Could be so, unless you look at it as me referencing to your ego. =D



You underestimating me is nothing new.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 14, 2009)

Everyone underestimates you Munboy. You're nothing but hype. Actually, you have no hype.


----------



## Esponer (Oct 14, 2009)

Feats please.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 14, 2009)

Esponer said:


> Feats please.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 14, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Everyone underestimates you Munboy. You're nothing but hype. Actually, you have no hype.





Esponer said:


> Feats please.



Bastards.


I miss that lolban.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 14, 2009)

Esponer said:


> The problem with the idea of a Library conversation thread is that we're all either in bed with each other already, or absolutely hate each other, or don't have a clue who each other are.
> 
> So guys, what are your rules of engagement for this situation:
> 
> ...



 Didn't notice the "not". Kind of an important detail for some reason. 



> Should I give her enough time to consent, or just assume that in the worst case scenario it's just like force feeding someone chocolate cake?



How can anyone not love chocolate cake?


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 14, 2009)

Esponer you woo her with sweetness not the pen0r.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 14, 2009)

^Really now? I'm starting to like you more and more.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 14, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Esponer you woo her with sweetness not the pen0r.



Correction he softens her up with his sweetness and British charm.....then strikes with the pen0r.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 14, 2009)

I thought that was what alcohol was for..


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 14, 2009)

Esponer said:


> Excellent. If it turns out they ended up having sex, let me know.


Well, I just saw her wandering the cafeteria by herself so the strategy may not have worked.

Of course, the guy possibly didn't want to get into her pants. Yet.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 14, 2009)

Esponer said:


> Raiden is a stupid name.





Esponer said:


> Raiden is a stupid name.






Esponer said:


> Raiden is a stupid name.





Esponer said:


> Raiden is a stupid name.





Esponer said:


> Raiden is a stupid name.



You are officially on my radar. Watch out .

Yeah it is pretty stupid. Why didn't I chose a name like Bazooka Bullet ;__;

EDIT:



Dragonus Nesha said:


> Well, I just saw her wandering the cafeteria by herself so the strategy may not have worked.
> 
> Of course, the guy possibly didn't want to get into her pants. Yet.



Wait a sec DN.... 

Were you silently watching from the darkness or pretending not to pay attention?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 15, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Wait a sec DN....
> 
> Were you silently watching from the darkness or pretending not to pay attention?


I was going to put away my dishes and she wander passed to get in a line for food. She was in one of my English classes so I kind of recognize her.

I'm not creeping. I swearz.


----------



## Black (Oct 15, 2009)

Where da peeps at?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 15, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Could be so, unless you look at it as me referencing to your ego. =D
> 
> 
> 
> You underestimating me is nothing new.





Yondaime said:


> *Everyone underestimates you Munboy. You're nothing but hype. Actually, you have no hype.*





Owned. 

You're going down in the bet we made, Munboy.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 15, 2009)

Black said:


> Where da peeps at?


In the freezer. They taste better frozen.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 15, 2009)

^ You sick freak!  Freezing them?!

...

Deep freeze or subzero?  Which reminds me of the character of Raiden in the Mortal Kombat series. You wouldn't have happen to plagarized...I mean, _*borrow*_ that name, did it?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 15, 2009)

So who else has been keeping up with this "Boy in a Balloon" story?

I want to laugh about it, but I don't know if I can yet.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 15, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Owned. el



He couldn't own a paper bag. 



> You're going down in the bet we made, Munboy.



We'll see.


----------



## Black (Oct 15, 2009)

Yea that's what I was saying.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice to see there aren't any fights. Hm. where did esponer go? probably off banging some girl

...

Just kidding. :xzaru


----------



## Gecka (Oct 15, 2009)

BRING BACK THEORY SECTION

IT WAS A FILTHY CESSPOOL BUT AT LEAST IT WAS A FILTHY CESSPOOL BY ITSELF

BY DELETING IT YOU HAVE MOVED IT INTO THE LIBRARY

THEN AGAIN LIBRARY WAS NEVER GOOD


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello there.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 15, 2009)

My set > Yours Yondaime.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 15, 2009)

Who the hell cares.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 15, 2009)

Whoa! Gecka ..has a post count of 666.

I rest my case.


----------



## Black (Oct 15, 2009)

Whoa! I  ..just posted in this thread.

I rest my case.


----------



## Almost Princess (Oct 15, 2009)

Gecka said:


> BRING BACK THEORY SECTION
> 
> IT WAS A FILTHY CESSPOOL BUT AT LEAST IT WAS A FILTHY CESSPOOL BY ITSELF
> 
> ...



Second! ^^^^

I can fill it up with all my well researched  I take painkillers  theories, such as:

Itachi Liking Candy = Double Entendre? 

The Uchiha are Shapeshifting Inter-Dimensional Dragons! 


Did the First Hokage castrate Madara at the Valley of the End?

Eye of Moon Plan = Madara killing Karin [...rather violently]


Uh, on second thought....


----------



## Icognito (Oct 16, 2009)

My set is the best, better then all the rest. Also my name > your names.

I rest my cases.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 16, 2009)

ok..it really wasn't that funny. Make fun of me will ya?  but yeah, I saw the boy in the balloon thing this morning. Apparently he was in the attic the whole time..what a let down.


----------



## Black (Oct 16, 2009)

Nobodies here, guess I'll just be on my way.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 16, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> He couldn't own a paper bag.



He sure seem to have gotten you good. 



> We'll see.



We already know the outcome and it's in my favor.


----------



## Mihael (Oct 16, 2009)

Empty thread is empty.


----------



## Black (Oct 16, 2009)

What the hell?


----------



## Mihael (Oct 16, 2009)

If that "What the hell?" was to me, I'm talking that there are no members in here.


----------



## Black (Oct 17, 2009)

You think you're tough now huh?


----------



## Mihael (Oct 17, 2009)

Fuck yes.


----------



## Black (Oct 17, 2009)

This corny ass stupid ass retarted ass no one postin because no one gives a damn about this thread ass empty ass no bitches in here ass all dudes in here ass homo ass convo thread.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 17, 2009)

wtf black? you didn't really have to go and stir things up.

but whatever.. nothing can bring me down, call me a band geek if you will, but we're moving on to area!!!

the only bad part is it's in san antonio and we might have to wake up at 3 or 4..


----------



## Black (Oct 17, 2009)

What? you want some too? cause there's a lot more where that came from.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 17, 2009)

Give me your best shot.  I mean seriously, it's a forum, no big deal man.


----------



## Black (Oct 17, 2009)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Esponer (Oct 17, 2009)

Black said:


> What? I know you ain't come in here with ya sorry ass can't spell incoginito right ass oh it was a typo so i get a pass ass my name might as well been iCognito ass


I'm going to be laughing for, like a week.

Funny comedy sketch show last night. But that post was kind of amusing too.


----------



## Black (Oct 17, 2009)

Esponer said:


> I'm going to be laughing for, like a week.
> 
> Funny comedy sketch show last night. But that post was kind of amusing too.



That was just wrong.


----------



## Black (Oct 17, 2009)

But I take it you want some too?


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 17, 2009)

Esponer wants your stuff.


----------



## Black (Oct 17, 2009)

I bet he does, that little


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 17, 2009)

@Black.

Am I supposed to be afraid? :ho


----------



## Black (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't worry, I'll get all of you in a tl;dr soon enough


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 18, 2009)

lulz :xzaru. Christmas has come a little _too_ early for me.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 18, 2009)

KL convo


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 18, 2009)

Jeanne in KL convo


----------



## Ram (Oct 18, 2009)

Aww yea what we talking about.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi gaiz.


----------



## Black (Oct 18, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 18, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Hi gaiz.



Shud i knoes u?


----------



## kidloco (Oct 18, 2009)

i didnt do know i was that importan to said my initial?!?!?!


----------



## Mihael (Oct 19, 2009)

Black, I am going to kill you!!


----------



## Black (Oct 19, 2009)

What did you say to me boy? Do you really want some of this? Because I really don't think you want some of this.

Itz too much vitaminz and mineralz fo yo ass


----------



## Mihael (Oct 19, 2009)

Watch out whit those words kiddo, you dont wanna fight me now, cause if yo do you gon get beaten. 

Im gunna get mah hood up yo sory ass.


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 19, 2009)

lol,banned         .


----------



## Icognito (Oct 19, 2009)

Esponer said:


> I'm going to be laughing for, like a week.
> 
> Funny comedy sketch show last night. But that post was kind of amusing too.



I concur his post was pretty hilarious albeit at my expense... Oh wait no it was pretty hurtful think I'm gonna go cry now


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 19, 2009)

Do I see a fight?


----------



## Icognito (Oct 19, 2009)

Nope no fight's here dude.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh well. ...


----------



## Icognito (Oct 19, 2009)

We could have a fight if it makes you feel better, but due to my limited intellect and general apathy you'd probably win


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome 

I find your sig offensive. 

I was refering to Black actually, but yeah  ...


----------



## LucyXD94 (Oct 19, 2009)

I havent postd on a libary convo thred yet; well until now!! XD the new jiraiya vs pain epsidoes are cool! xd wats gonna happen if jiraiya doesnt win?!


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 19, 2009)

^ Saw the last three episodes last night.  Pretty good animation.


...that being said - it will never be as good as Invader Zim.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 20, 2009)

I suddenly have an urge to start watching the anime again.


----------



## On and On (Oct 20, 2009)

brb, jerking it


----------



## Icognito (Oct 20, 2009)

brb going to help.


----------



## On and On (Oct 20, 2009)

moar the merrier


----------



## Icognito (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm just happy to be of assistance <3


----------



## Attor (Oct 20, 2009)

Stop over-modding the library


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 20, 2009)

Stop making off-topic posts.


----------



## Attor (Oct 20, 2009)

questioning the OPs sources is part of the topic.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 20, 2009)

Awwwwwwww



Wait, what happened exactly? (Still lol)


----------



## Attor (Oct 20, 2009)

Nothing out of the ordinary, Yondaime.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm confused..but then again I just glanced over the last page, not paying attention that much. My brain cells can be better used elsewhere. 

Such as watching the anime.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 21, 2009)

They actually mod this place? <_<


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 21, 2009)

Occasionally.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 21, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Occasionally.



Even after the effort to get new mods?


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 21, 2009)

But of course. The new mods actually do quite a bit of work. Since I am basically inactive at this point, I am very grateful.


----------



## Esponer (Oct 21, 2009)

At this point as opposed to?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 21, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> But of course. The new mods actually do quite a bit of work. Since I am basically inactive at this point, I am very grateful.



Oh I see. Scrounging off the other mods' work so you may be more inactive?


----------



## Mihael (Oct 21, 2009)

The only one I see doing at least _something_ is Dragonous and he only lock threads.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 21, 2009)

mihaelkeehl said:


> The only one I see doing at least _something_ is Dragonous and *he only lock threads*.


 My cute messages are going unseen!?


----------



## Mihael (Oct 21, 2009)

Your messages aren't epic enough for me to take them seriously.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 21, 2009)

mihaelkeehl said:


> Your messages aren't epic enough for me to take them seriously.


Well... well... neither are your posts.  *delete*


----------



## Esponer (Oct 21, 2009)

How's moderating going, DN? I haven't been keeping track of how long you've been about. Have you hit the point that you start plotting destroying the Library?


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 21, 2009)

Esponer is my favorite mod.


----------



## Mihael (Oct 21, 2009)

I never said I made epic posts.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 21, 2009)

Esponer said:


> How's moderating going, DN? I haven't been keeping track of how long you've been about. Have you hit the point that you start plotting destroying the Library?


This mihaelkeehl guy is definitely trying my patience.
Finding and banning jizz's dupes is like playing wack-a-mole though.


mihaelkeehl said:


> I never said I made epic posts.


Well...  *supah negz*


----------



## Mihael (Oct 21, 2009)

I make that effect on mods.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 21, 2009)

You can never run up my patience.


----------



## Mihael (Oct 21, 2009)

Confident enough to make a bet about it.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 21, 2009)

Ummmm, yes.

If you don't know me by now, it's not going to work. I can be just as much of a troll as anyone here, believe me.


----------



## Mihael (Oct 21, 2009)

Damn.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 21, 2009)

You people amuse me. 

 ..Where is the conversation?


----------



## Chills Here (Oct 22, 2009)

Woohoo .

10char .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 22, 2009)

LB > All. 

Discuss.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 22, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> LB > All.
> 
> Discuss.



I agree, nowhere can I have as much fun laughing at idiots and harassing trolls wait is that classified as breaking the rules if so I take it back <_<


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 22, 2009)

hi telegrams


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 22, 2009)

Jeαnne said:


> hi telegrams



Pssst, you're in the library convo thread.  

...and hi.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello Jeanne


----------



## On and On (Oct 22, 2009)

lol @ Dragonus being a mod.

Naruto too.

I want Yondy back 



brb, jerking it


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 22, 2009)

Who the hell is LB?


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Who the hell is LB?



LB=LegendaryBeauty, lady tsunade's former name.

Also:

Excuse me for the geekiness:

On Saturday, we have a marching competition (area and finals) that determines if we go to state. It'd be awesome to go as a freshman!

/sublty asking for good luck/


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 23, 2009)

Icognito said:


> I agree, nowhere can I have as much fun laughing at idiots and harassing trolls wait is that classified as breaking the rules if so I take it back <_<



As long as you agree. 



Yondaime said:


> Who the hell is LB?



I hear she's some skank who lurks the forums and trolls all the time.  I should report her. 

By the way...what the fuck's a Yondaime? Some yoga position? 



crimsontide91 said:


> LB=LegendaryBeauty, lady tsunade's former name.



I have a stalker? 



> Also:
> 
> Excuse me for the geekiness:
> 
> ...



 Since you subtly asked...Good Luck.


----------



## Krombacher (Oct 23, 2009)

Why am i THAT bored? =/


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> As long as you agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:amazed Never, ..I just happen to pay attention to things.  





> Since you subtly asked...Good Luck.



Yayzles..thanks!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 23, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> :amazed Never, ..I just happen to pay attention to things.



Such _lies_, Lucius... *fingers the Elder Wand*


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 23, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> *fingers the Elder Wand*


Fingering your wood _again_?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 23, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Fingering your wood _again_?





....

_Crucio._


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 23, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> ....
> 
> _Crucio._


No, the correct response is "Touch?."


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 23, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> No, the correct response is "Touch?."



*points the Elder Wand at Dragonus*

No. I meant _Crucio_. Or would you prefer a Killing Curse?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 23, 2009)

library , you need to make this convo active


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 23, 2009)

So how many of you manga-readers are watching Jiraiya and Pein's fight? How many waiting for Sasuke and Itachi's?


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm just waiting for Itachi v. Sasuke. I haven't watched Naruto anime in about 2 years or more. Last time I watched it was when I watched VoTE.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 24, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> I'm just waiting for Itachi v. Sasuke. I haven't watched Naruto anime in about 2 years or more. Last time I watched it was when I watched VoTE.


 You should watch Jiraiya vs. Pein. Granted, they cut Fukasaku's awesome tongue, but the animation for the two parts I've seen are really rather good.


----------



## Maris (Oct 24, 2009)

Jiraya vs Pain is looking good 
Also, it is sounding better; The ost is not on par with Naruto classic, but better than early shippu. stuff


----------



## bug_ninja (Oct 24, 2009)

Finally the library gets a convo.


----------



## Krombacher (Oct 24, 2009)

Jiraiya vs Pain in Anime is great

and I hope Anime will make Sasuke vs itachi better than in manga: 
A lot of non genjutsu taijutsu action =)


----------



## Naruto (Oct 24, 2009)

Haven't seen the latest anime episodes yet, but what I'm really looking forward to is Naruto vs Pain.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Jeanne.

Also, I never stopped watching the Naruto anime. I watched it from part one all the way to now, even the filler hell (OH GOD). Actually, I didn't even start reading the manga until somewhere during the Hidan and Kakuzu arc.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 24, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> So how many of you manga-readers are watching Jiraiya and Pein's fight? How many waiting for Sasuke and Itachi's?



Going to watch the latest episode now. I keep up with the anime too.


----------



## bug_ninja (Oct 24, 2009)

When's the new chapter coming?


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 24, 2009)

Next week. No chapter this week.


----------



## Attor (Oct 24, 2009)

bug_ninja said:


> Finally the library gets a convo.



How delightful. How pointless, as well.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 24, 2009)

so bummed out. we got screwed over and couldn't advance to finals.. 

@LT I'm a powerful Occlumens. 

haven't kept up with the anime much lately..of course now I'll have plenty of time now since we aren't marching anymore.from what I've heard the fight is excellently done.


----------



## bug_ninja (Oct 25, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Next week. No chapter this week.



Now that sucks. 



Attor said:


> How delightful. How pointless, as well.



Same thing could be said about your post.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 25, 2009)

I stopped watching Naruto during the biiig massive filler they did, then started again when Naruto fought Orochimaru, then stopped, watched the fight between naruto and tentacle multi heart dude then stopped again. Not sure if I can be assed to watch the pain vs J-man fight or the Itachi versus Sasuke


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 25, 2009)

Tentacle multi-heart dude? Lol, do you even read Naruto?


----------



## Icognito (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes but I suck at remembering names unless they're long term people or mentioned a lot =D

I know the other dude was called Hidan and his name started with a Z that's good enough for me 

Ok my memory sucks it was a K <_<


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 25, 2009)

Icognito said:


> I know the other dude was called Hidan and his name started with a Z that's good enough for me


Hidan and Zabuza as a team would be bloody brilliant.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 25, 2009)

But Zabuza killed himself


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 25, 2009)

Icognito said:


> But Zabuza killed himself


So did Hidan, a number of times.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 25, 2009)

He never really died, he's still alive, down in that hole.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 25, 2009)

No, he's not. Databook said Hidan had to constantly kill in order to keep his immortality going.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 25, 2009)

So the head will just die? o.O never thought of that.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 25, 2009)

Not read the data book. Poor Hidan R.I.P


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> so bummed out. we got screwed over and couldn't advance to finals..
> 
> *@LT I'm a powerful Occlumens.*
> 
> haven't kept up with the anime much lately..of course now I'll have plenty of time now since we aren't marching anymore.from what I've heard the fight is excellently done.



How quaint. I'm quite adept at Legilimency myself. 



Yondaime said:


> Tentacle multi-heart dude? Lol, do you even read Naruto?



 I think he means Kakuzu.


----------



## bug_ninja (Oct 25, 2009)

Hidan and Zabuza would be total pwnage.

They're probably the most blood lusted characters in the series.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 25, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> How quaint. I'm quite adept at Legilimency myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he means Kakuzu.



I did I even went to the trouble of going all the way back in the manga to find out what his name was but got lazy and put it started with a K which is good enough for me.

Although tentacle multi heart dude is an accurate description, I say tentacle cos I have no idea what to call those "lines" he shoots out  at Naruto.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 25, 2009)

Hidan is shit.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 25, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Hidan is shit.



Your face is shit


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 25, 2009)

Your face is shit.

Hence why you're I*n*cognito.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 25, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Your face is shit.
> 
> Hence why you're I*n*cognito.



That's not why I'm I*n*cognito the reason I'm that is because I have people after me


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

But your face is hidden.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 25, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> But your face is hidden.



So they dun recognize me obviously.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 25, 2009)

And why don't you want them to recognize you? Because your face is shit.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 25, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> And why don't you want them to recognize you? Because your face is shit.



Because I owe them a lot of money.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 25, 2009)

In face reconstruction surgery.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 25, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> In face reconstruction surgery.



Yes it cost me a lot to get that new non shit face for you. Sadly I couldn't pay the whole fee so now they're after me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

Icognito said:


> So they dun recognize me obviously.



Which could be used to augment the argument of your face being shit.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 25, 2009)

^You need to stop being a borderline troll in debates.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 25, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Which could be used to augment the argument of your face being shit.



In real life all I actually have on my face is a beard


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> ^You need to stop being a borderline troll in debates.



Provide proof, Yondaime. 



Icognito said:


> In real life all I actually have on my face is a beard



It's alright.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 25, 2009)

I just deleted one of your posts.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> I just deleted one of your posts.



That proves nothing. You once deleted three posts in a row after yours when they questioned whether you were the best.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh I have my resources and logs of information. I've also been told by a certain someone that they've had a convo with you and you enjoy to troll people.........


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Oh I have my resources and logs of information. I've also been told by a certain someone that they've had a convo with you and you enjoy to troll people.........



Provide proof, or it does not exist. Likewise, I have my own sources for abuse of your power.  Your move, _Fourth._


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't abuse power. I have no power to abuse to begin with. What am I doing? Making every posts in the Library invisible and trashing threads? WOOOOOOOOO

Also, I'm inactive. All I do is plot with the rest of the staff on how to take you down.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> I don't abuse power. I have no power to abuse to begin with. What am I doing? Making every posts in the Library invisible and trashing threads? WOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Also, I'm inactive. All I do is plot with the rest of the staff on how to take you down.



Making posts invisible + trashing threads > inability to do either.

Surely you don't consider little ol' me to be a threat, hm?  Or are you saying that the entire staff is bamboozled on how to take down a single user who's not even a senior member yet? That speaks volumes about the competency of the staff, don't you think? :ho


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 25, 2009)

You, as in multiple. As in the member population.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> You, as in multiple. As in the member population.



So you say. Whatever helps you sleep at night, Yondaime. 

 Oppressive tyranny? You know what happened to Hitler.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 25, 2009)

If you take us down you have no one to rule, Mod/Smod/Admin in fighting will begin and the Admins will remove everyone. then it'll be a sad little forum with a few members who hate each other.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmmm,I don't understand the sig quote.

Why did you put my message on there?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Hmmm,I don't understand the sig quote.
> 
> Why did you put my message on there?



Simply to expose your motive to annihilate the members of the forums. We'll be organizing a revolution, with me heading it.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 25, 2009)

How lame        .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> How lame        .



I'd expect the first one to be taken down to say such a thing.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 25, 2009)

Y'all are very amusing. 

And don't tell me I'm being a troll.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> Y'all are very amusing.
> 
> And don't tell me I'm being a troll.



Stop trolling or I'll report you.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 25, 2009)

To who? You're plotting to revolt against The Fourth.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> To who? You're plotting to revolt against The Fourth.



The _Fourth_ has nothing on the *Fifth.*


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 25, 2009)

Good god, you are a troll.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 25, 2009)

I hail my power over fanfiction and sic Voldemort and the Juubi after you. :xzaru


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> *
> Good god, I am a troll*.



  

I know, right? 





crimsontide91 said:


> I hail my power over fanfiction and sic Voldemort and the Juubi after you. :xzaru



We both know Tsunade's going to solo Juubi. My theory has already been sigged twice:



Lady Tsunade said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Obviously it's going to be a sealing technique. But whereas others were stupid and did it at the cost of their life, Tsunade will have one-upped them and used the life of fodder to power the jutsu up.
> 
> Meaning no more Shizune, Kiba, Ino, etc.



The More You Know.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 25, 2009)

Not if I have a talk with Kishi.  And our freaky wizard snake man.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> Not if I have a talk with Kishi.  And our freaky wizard snake man.



Hermione solos Voldemort.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 25, 2009)

I own Harry Potter and the Elder Wand. 

/though I love Hermione/

Dobby owns all.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 25, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> I own Harry Potter and the Elder Wand.
> 
> /though I love Hermione/
> 
> Dobby owns all.



That's where you erred.

Winky > Dobby. 

 They didn't show Winky in the movie..... And Dobby died...


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 25, 2009)

Touche. 

R.I.P. Dobby.

How dare they cut out the House Elves.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 25, 2009)

I wish to have nothing to do with a revolt.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2009)

All of NF shall participate.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't ignore my post. 

And I agree. Rebel or face the consequences.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2009)

Winky > Dobby. Manga fact.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ah. But what about Hedwig..or even..

Lily Evans.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> Ah. But what about Hedwig..or even..
> 
> Lily Evans.



Bellatrix solo's them.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 26, 2009)

Never. Lily has the power of being the mother of the main character. 

Everyone knows redheads are better than blondes. 

(and I have Luna in reserve )


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> Never. Lily has the power of being the mother of the main character.
> 
> Everyone knows redheads are better than blondes.
> 
> (and I have Luna in reserve )



Blasphemy. We know Molly Weasley is the greatest.

Hermione > Luna.

Bellatrix > Lily, as well as Hermione + Ginny + Luna all at once.

Molly > Bellatrix.

Therefore, Molly Weasley (nee Prewett) >>> all.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 26, 2009)

Wah? You didn't catch my joke. RedheadVSBlonde ??? I'm doubting your awesomeness now LT, have you lost your prowess? 

You left out Minerva. 

And who said we were going by canon fact?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2009)

hello library


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 26, 2009)

Go away Jeanne.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> Wah? You didn't catch my joke. RedheadVSBlonde ??? I'm doubting your awesomeness now LT, have you lost your prowess?
> 
> You left out Minerva.
> 
> And who said we were going by canon fact?



If you're referring to a reference of Mizukage vs Tsunade, I won't stoop to that level.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 26, 2009)

Lol, Mizukage rapes.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 26, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> All of NF shall participate.



except me.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Go away Jeanne.


whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ;_;


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 26, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> If you're referring to a reference of Mizukage vs Tsunade, I won't stoop to that level.



Possibly 

And Nagini would eat Tsunade.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm sorry. ;____;


----------



## Icognito (Oct 26, 2009)

That's the best fucking animal in the World.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 26, 2009)

platypusssssss


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Lol, Mizukage rapes.



Lolz, chyeah. Sure. 



crimsontide91 said:


> Possibly
> 
> *And Nagini would eat Tsunade*.



I lawl at your logic.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 26, 2009)

^You made this convo go into a coma like your idol is now in


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2009)

Icognito said:


> ^You made this convo go into a coma like your idol is now in





I lawl at this post as well.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 26, 2009)

Only because you know it's true


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 26, 2009)

Hai gaiz. Awesome just entered this thread.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll keep my eye's open for it then.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 26, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Hai gaiz. Awesome just entered this thread.



Yes, I just did actually. 

...

All conceit aside, what's up?


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 26, 2009)

Platypus - cute but venomous: Yondaime's thoughts on Jeannie???


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm watching the Eagles wtfpwn Redskins.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 26, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Lolz, chyeah. Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I lawl at your logic.



At this point, why do you assume I have logic? :xzaru

And why are me and LT making up the majority of the past 3 pages? We're talking about Harry Potter on a Naruto forum. 

@Hiroshi

Really? 

I hate both those teams.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 26, 2009)

Well then. 

I only hate the Steelers and the Giants.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 26, 2009)

The reason I haven't been posting much is due to Borderlands. That shit is addictive.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 26, 2009)

@ Hiro At my household Giants, Packers, Eagles, and Redskins are evil. If you don't like the Cowboys..you're disowned. 

I don't follow football much myself.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 26, 2009)

Cowboys...Tony Romo...


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 26, 2009)

Five Superbowl Rings. 



...

Just as long as you don't support the Texans.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 26, 2009)

Also I feel like a seventh wheel in this thread


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 26, 2009)

Icognito said:


> Also I feel like a seventh wheel in this thread


 Don't worry. I don't really know anything about American football either.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 26, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Don't worry. I don't really know anything about American football either.



I know they should call it American rugby because it's more like our rugby then our football. And soccer is such a pansy name for football. I mean I don't like either sport much but they really weakened it up over there =/

But thank you for making me feel welcome <3

EDIT: I apologize I'm tired and grouchy I did not mean to insult the game of American football and Soccer


----------



## martryn (Oct 27, 2009)

I support any team that plays against the Cowboys.  Except the Steelers.  I hate the Steelers as well.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 27, 2009)

The rage has consumed two posts


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 27, 2009)

Icognito said:


> The rage has consumed two posts


It's all the rage now.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 27, 2009)

Hoho your wit is superb.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 27, 2009)

Icognito said:


> Hoho your wit is superb.


It's sharp enough to kill.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 27, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> It's sharp enough to kill.



I wish to study your ways of wit so I too may become deadly.

EDIT: Rage post


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 27, 2009)

Didn't mean to make you feel like the seventh wheel. I don't understand rugby if that helps.  

And what's with all this rage? 

Have I sparked something?


----------



## Icognito (Oct 27, 2009)

Nah some trolls got out from under the bridge Naruto was trying to cross. He just got a little mad he had to Rasangen the hell out of them to get across.

Not really but my version sounds better then the truth.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 27, 2009)

Haha..die trolls, die!. 

And how did you go blind?


----------



## Icognito (Oct 27, 2009)

Honestly I don't know. I didn't see it coming


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 27, 2009)

O rlly? 

I never would have guessed. :xzaru


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 27, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> At this point, why do you assume I have logic? :xzaru
> 
> And why are me and LT making up the majority of the past 3 pages? We're talking about Harry Potter on a Naruto forum.



Ah yes. You weren't intelligent enough to use logic. :ho


----------



## Icognito (Oct 27, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> O rlly?
> 
> I never would have guessed. :xzaru



Yah really, kinda sucks in a way.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 27, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Ah yes. You weren't intelligent enough to use logic. :ho



You missed my wording: I don't _have _logic, so it's kind of hard to use it. 

@Icognito

I can't imagine why.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 27, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> You missed my wording: I don't _have _logic, so it's kind of hard to use it.
> 
> @Icognito
> 
> I can't imagine why.



I'm aware. I was teasing you. 

But there's no point, since you did it yourself.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 27, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> You missed my wording: I don't _have _logic, so it's kind of hard to use it.
> 
> @Icognito
> 
> I can't imagine why.



Yeah you can just close your eye's <3

heya LT :3


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 27, 2009)

Icognito said:


> heya LT :3



I don't fucking believe it. People think Kakashi is more famous than Tsunade?


----------



## Icognito (Oct 27, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I don't fucking believe it. People think Kakashi is more famous than Tsunade?



Best hello ever  How are you? Other then a bit peeved at people's foolishness obviously.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 27, 2009)

Icognito said:


> Best hello ever  How are you? Other then a bit peeved at people's foolishness obviously.



I'm fucking enraged. 

And hi.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2009)

Cog still hasn't gotten that name change, eh?


----------



## Icognito (Oct 27, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Cog still hasn't gotten that name change, eh?



I don't think the admins care to be honest, besides my incorrect name is beginning to grow on me.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 27, 2009)

^it's unique. I like it. 

I'm aware that you're aware that you're aware that I'm aware. 

Do you follow that?


----------



## Icognito (Oct 27, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> ^it's unique. I like it.
> 
> I'm aware that you're aware that you're aware that I'm aware.
> 
> Do you follow that?



Yeah it's pretty simple to follow honestly.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't like the library anymore. The latest thread I've made has brung me down considerably so, and I'm thinking of taking a leave of absence from the Library.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 27, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I don't like the library anymore. The latest thread I've made has brung me down considerably so, and I'm thinking of taking a leave of absence from the Library.



But without you I'm nothing, a no one, a soulless meat bag of flesh and bone destined to wander the Earth forever more never knowing why.

Without you my World will tumble into darkness were even the brightest light can not touch, I will know nothing but agony and solitude till everything around me turns to dust and I'll still be there alone.

Without you I can never bring myself to love again.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 27, 2009)

Icognito said:


> But without you I'm nothing, a no one, a soulless meat bag of flesh and bone destined to wander the Earth forever more never knowing why.
> 
> Without you my World will tumble into darkness were even the brightest light can not touch, I will know nothing but agony and solitude till everything around me turns to dust and I'll still be there alone.
> 
> Without you I can never bring myself to love again.



Even that cannot trump the stupidity of the Library.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 27, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Even that cannot trump the stupidity of the Library.



Then there is nothing left for me to do but die


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 27, 2009)

NO!!! LT, who else am I supposed to have stupid debates with?!

And the I'm aware was meant for BOTH of you.

Leave and I track you down.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 27, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I don't like the library anymore. The latest thread I've made has brung me down considerably so, and I'm thinking of taking a leave of absence from the Library.



I left NF for about a week. Life is so much easier.  Yeah, it's cool to take breaks sometimes. Totally recommend it.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 28, 2009)

And hen the convo turned to dust.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 28, 2009)

Ashes to ashes,
Dust to dust,​Rise again,
If you must.​


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I don't like the library anymore. The latest thread I've made has brung me down considerably so, and I'm thinking of taking a leave of absence from the Library.



Leaves of absence can be so useful sometimes. I'd suggest it, really. Just leave for a bit until you start to miss it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 28, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> NO!!! LT, who else am I supposed to have stupid debates with?!
> 
> And the I'm aware was meant for BOTH of you.
> 
> Leave and I track you down.



You can have debates with me via VM. 



Raiden said:


> I left NF for about a week. Life is so much easier.  Yeah, it's cool to take breaks sometimes. Totally recommend it.



I'm going to isolate it to the Library. Not about to let their stupidity ruin my NF experience.



breakbeat oratory said:


> Leaves of absence can be so useful sometimes. I'd suggest it, really. Just leave for a bit until you start to miss it.



I'll avoid posting in the Library for a while. Anyone searching can find me in Battledome and KC.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 28, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Ashes to ashes,
> Dust to dust,​Rise again,
> If you must.​



I was hoping I could find a song with those lyrics but all google gave me was:

"And okay, ashes to ashes, dust to dust, and plus the bust, must be love
It don't matter if you crip or you blood, it's still love"


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 28, 2009)

Just got back from Renfest. Loads of fun.

Yeah, convo is pretty dead.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 28, 2009)

Then I shall go back to my current addiction. The song Tik Tok.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 28, 2009)

LB = Troll?!


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 28, 2009)

^ How did that happen?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 28, 2009)

People say I am. Yondaime's especially fond of thinking so.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 28, 2009)

Because clearly by defending characters, and debating with intelligence is being a troll. 

Perhaps they don't appreciate your sharp wit.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 28, 2009)

^ Sir, you are incorrect.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 28, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> Because clearly by defending characters, and debating with intelligence is being a troll.
> 
> Perhaps they don't appreciate your sharp wit.



At least someone does. pek



Deweze said:


> ^ Sir, you are incorrect.



What the hell do you mean by that?


----------



## Deweze (Oct 28, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> At least someone does. pek
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell do you mean by that?



*TROLLIN =*




WIKIPEDIA said:


> In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.



^Wikipedia's got my back. 

And it has never steered me wrong.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 28, 2009)

^ why are you on my friends list again. 

Screw wikipedia.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 28, 2009)

"Where Wiki goes I follow"


----------



## Deweze (Oct 28, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> ^ why are you on my friends list again.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 28, 2009)

Deweze said:


> *TROLLIN =*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forget. Wikipedia is easily accessible, and in turn, editable by anyone. Including trolls. Incidentally, a troll could've edited that to make the guidelines apply to a vast number of people, if not a majority, in which I just so happen to be part of the unlucky few.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 28, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I don't fucking believe it. People think Kakashi is more famous than Tsunade?



He is


----------



## Icognito (Oct 28, 2009)

Naruto said:


> He is



*cowers* Please don't rage us Sir.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 28, 2009)

Naruto said:


> He is



I don't give a darn if he's your sensei.

Tsunade > Kakashi in terms of fame.  

It just seems the other way around because we see Kakashi travel around and interact more, while Tsunade's lording it over her bitches villagers.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 28, 2009)

Naruto said:


> He is



You better run


----------



## Deweze (Oct 28, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I don't give a darn if he's your sensei.
> 
> Tsunade > Kakashi in terms of fame.
> 
> It just seems the other way around because we see Kakashi travel around and interact more, while Tsunade's lording it over her bitches villagers.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 28, 2009)

:xzaru Gonna go to my emo corner now and eat icecream.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 28, 2009)

Deweze said:


> You better run



He damn well better. 


Taking a pic on my phone and setting as background.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 28, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> :xzaru Gonna go to my emo corner now and eat icecream.



You stay and talk damn it


----------



## Deweze (Oct 28, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Taking a pic on my phone and setting as background.



 that's the last thing I want to see every time I use my phone.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 28, 2009)

Icognito said:


> You stay and talk damn it



I'm back. 

bitches 

Edit:

:xzaru It's 9:09 make a wish


----------



## Icognito (Oct 28, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> I'm back.
> 
> bitches
> 
> ...



My wish was made I hope it comes true. and welcome back, what did you do?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 28, 2009)

Icognito said:


> I was hoping I could find a song with those lyrics but all google gave me was:
> 
> "And okay, ashes to ashes, dust to dust, and plus the bust, must be love
> It don't matter if you crip or you blood, it's still love"


"Ashes to ashes, dust to dust" is a Christian, or at least Catholic, saying. I just tagged on a line that rhymed.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 28, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> "Ashes to ashes, dust to dust" is a Christian, or at least Catholic, saying. I just tagged on a line that rhymed.



Yeah I thought it might actually have been a song or something, people tend to take lines from all sorts of things and mix in their own stuff to go with it o:

Although talking of Christianity I'm reminded of the time I went to a Christian rock gig and actually fell in love with one of the songs XD



That doesn't actually sound Christian rocky so I don't know where the hell I heard this song now O_o


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 29, 2009)

Sannin > Kakashi in fame.

World's best > fame.

Legend > Famous.

I don't see how people could say Kakashi > Tsunade (in fame), when it's absolutely plainly obvious that each of the Sannin's rep far surpasses most of the character's we've seen, and as such are isolated as the _*Three Ninja*_. Three out of how many shinobi? Yeah.


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 29, 2009)

Sannin........


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

3 is more than 1


----------



## martryn (Oct 29, 2009)

Naruto doesn't make sense anymore, so if Kishimoto said that Kakashi was now more famous, I would be like, ok.  

If he said that wind originates with the first great ninja fart, or that the sun is actually the Uchiha clan's first katon, right now, I'd just go with it.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Would you believe him if he called you a sissy?


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome back Black, was depressing without you.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh don't worry, I'll fix that right up.


----------



## martryn (Oct 29, 2009)

> Would you believe him if he called you a sissy?



In the pages of the manga?  Yeah.  Why the fuck not?  Everything else has been fucked up.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Black said:


> Oh don't worry, I'll fix that right up.



That would be amazing thank you <3 If you were gay I'd kiss you.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

martryn said:


> In the pages of the manga?  Yeah.  Why the fuck not?  Everything else has been fucked up.


I bet you would, I bet you would.



Icognito said:


> That would be amazing thank you <3 If you were gay I'd kiss you.



Woah woah, let's not get too carried away pal.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

But I like being carried it saves me walking


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh we have a smartass on our hands now don't we?


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Black said:


> Oh we have a smartass on our hands now don't we?



Not at all my brain is in my head not my ass :ho


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

See, this is what I'm talking about, I came back to this? THIS?


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Black said:


> See, this is what I'm talking about, I came back to this? THIS?



I'm sorry please don't hate me


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

It's far too late for that my friend, far too late.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Black said:


> It's far too late for that my friend, far too late.



It's never to late.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

It's too late.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Black said:


> It's too late.



It's not too late to party though right?


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Hell no**


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Black said:


> Hell no**



Then all is not lost. So why were you banned?


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

For exercising my flaming skills.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

And now you're back you'll continue?


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Well of course, I mean that IS what I do.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

How come we're the only ones actually conversating in the convo thread?


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Because we're awesome/scared everyone away/they died/fell asleep.

Must be one of those.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

They need to come so I can flame them.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Insult martryn that should bring him back.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Martryn

See? I insulted him by capatalizing his name.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh snap he's gonna come for you now o:


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Now we play the waiting game.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

I fucking hate the waiting game.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

I hate your soul.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah well I hate your heart.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

I hate your moms cooking.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

I hate how bad your mom is in bed.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

I hate your mom in general.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

I hate my Mom too.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm bored, this is boring.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes it is, sadly I'm here till 9pm because that's when never Mind the Buzzcocks starts


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Your name should have an n in it.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes it should, we established as soon as my name was changed.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, but it never gets old.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Everything ages though.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Age doesn't age.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

But age does age that is it's job.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

lol**


----------



## Deweze (Oct 29, 2009)

Black said:


> lol**



THis place seemed ded


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

It still is and it's making me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 29, 2009)

Black said:


> It still is and *it's making me sick to my stomach*.



lol I just read the last 2 pages  wtf?


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Almost time for me to go. I know I haven't posted for a while. I got busy <_<


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank God, you're so useless.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Although doesn't seem my show is on tonight


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

That's what you get for existing.


----------



## Deweze (Oct 29, 2009)

Black, you like halloween?


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 29, 2009)

damn, y'all are bored.

@icognito: I was eating icecream. 

um..damn, what's a random topic..er, halloween?

Edit.

beat me to it you bastard.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Hell yea, candy is where it's at.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Was a very good episode


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Episode of what?


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 29, 2009)

Black is stupid :W

Giggle


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww damn, do you know what you just started?


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 29, 2009)

I the fuck was just kidding


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Yea, that's what I thought


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 29, 2009)

You scared the hell out of me for a moment, Well Im going now, BaiBai


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 29, 2009)

^sure.  your sig amazes me. 

love candy.


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 29, 2009)

^ Thought so. 

Love cookies.

Baii :'D Its kinda sleepytime here.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Damn, and here I thought I was going to utterly destroy you with text.


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 29, 2009)

Ha, Prepare for tommorow, young one


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 29, 2009)

really?  I didn't know that.

 is amazing.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

No it's not amazing, AT ALL.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes. It is. 

I don't like your avi. 

Edit:

did I say sig? I meant yoshi's avi.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't like you.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 29, 2009)

Good. I'm glad we're on the same page.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Black said:


> Episode of what?



Never Mind the Buzzcocks


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

Is that some sort of weird


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

It's a comedy quiz show 

Also the new chapter of Naruto sucked so hard v_v


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm scared of


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

As you should be.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

This convo is shit.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Tell me about it.


----------



## Black (Oct 29, 2009)

It's even shittier now.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 29, 2009)

haven't read it yet. where do y'all read it at? [


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 29, 2009)

lol. wonder what he did this time..

thanks. thats where I usually go but I haven't checked it yet.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

Probably the same thing.

And it's up :3


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 29, 2009)

*currently reading it*


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 29, 2009)

Icognito said:


> It's a comedy quiz show
> 
> Also the new chapter of Naruto sucked so hard v_v



it was good so much trolling of fandoms it was sweet !!!!


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 29, 2009)

*just finished reading*

Wow. Holy shit, did not expect that. At all.

Also, did the drawings seem funky to you? The last two panels were pretty awesome. 

Can't wait to see monday. All the pairing wars are gonna flair up. :xzaru


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> it was good so much trolling of fandoms it was sweet !!!!



Started off awesome then steadily declined =/


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 29, 2009)

Icognito said:


> Started off awesome then steadily declined =/



it was the reverse for me


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

I mean like the first 2 pages I think with Kisame. I was all "woooo" -edited out- then to the liar


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys I know this is the convo thread and all, but it's still the Library. No spoilers until monday please.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 29, 2009)

There fixed <_<


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 30, 2009)

did I spoil anything? <_<


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 30, 2009)

Probably not. 

Tomorrow is Halloween!


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 30, 2009)

librariers


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi. 

..What? My message must be 10 characters or longer? 

 bullshit


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 30, 2009)

Whaa Hello Everyone 

I totally agree with that, Crimson :'D


----------



## Icognito (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi convo thread.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 30, 2009)

YoshiPower said:


> Whaa Hello Everyone
> 
> I totally agree with that, Crimson :'D



Thanks! It still won't help my brain from melting. They're showing shippuuden..in english..on disney xd........


----------



## Icognito (Oct 30, 2009)

That is why I don't watch TV


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 30, 2009)

It's mentally scarring. God, it's coming back on.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 31, 2009)

Then change channel D=


----------



## crimsontide91 (Oct 31, 2009)

Icognito said:


> Then change channel D=



 Ya, I could have. I was txting at the time though. Don't you love my logic?

Nice avi btw.


----------



## Icognito (Oct 31, 2009)

Your logic is flawless and thanks.


----------



## Mia (Oct 31, 2009)

happy halloween~


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2009)

Icognito said:


> Your logic is flawless and thanks.



Inco, why don't you get a one day Halloween name change XD?


----------



## The Imp (Oct 31, 2009)

I remember when Yakushi Kabuto had hundreds of those McDonalds/KFC sets...


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 31, 2009)

IT'S LU BU! EVERYONE RUUUUNNNNNN!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 31, 2009)

Land Lubbers...


----------



## Icognito (Oct 31, 2009)

Bazooka Bullet said:


> Inco, why don't you get a one day Halloween name change XD?



Because it's gonna get changed back tomorrow anyways so no real point =/

Also Lu Bu is the fucking king.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Land Lubbers...



You're back.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 1, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> You're back.



Obviously.


----------



## Yondaime (Nov 1, 2009)

I just read over the Itachi flashback from part one again for the first time since my original run through. I swear everything seems more logical when you read things over after getting this far in the manga.

Also, I see you lurking Esponer.


----------



## Black (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello


----------



## Deweze (Nov 1, 2009)

Black said:


> Hello





"WELCOM BAC"


----------



## Icognito (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello everyone.


----------



## Black (Nov 1, 2009)

Deweze said:


> "WELCOM BAC"



lol, he's ugly as fuck.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 1, 2009)

Black said:


> lol, he's ugly as fuck.



I wana make it a new meme


----------



## Black (Nov 1, 2009)

What I really want to do is


----------



## Deweze (Nov 1, 2009)

Black said:


> What I really want to do is


----------



## Black (Nov 1, 2009)

shit, i don't know.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 1, 2009)

back again, eh?

and that meme creeps the fuck out of me.

Hi icognito!


----------



## Black (Nov 1, 2009)

Yea I'm back again, and?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 1, 2009)

Black said:


> shit, i don't know.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 1, 2009)

where the hell do you pull that from all the time?

@Black. Just saying hi. 

You got a problem with that?


----------



## Black (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi  I'm a good boy now.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Tobi?


----------



## Black (Nov 1, 2009)

Tobi?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 2, 2009)

Black said:


> Tobi?


----------



## Black (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh snap yo.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 2, 2009)

......


Black said:


> Oh snap yo.



Yo


----------



## Black (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm bored, what is there to do?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 2, 2009)

I wish there were games built into this forum so members could play while they post since I herd people here like forums and games


----------



## Black (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes, that would be most entertaining.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 2, 2009)

Lol, don't you have anything else to do?

..such as eat cookies?


----------



## Black (Nov 2, 2009)

Nah I don't want to get fat.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 2, 2009)

You could exercise afterwards.


----------



## Black (Nov 2, 2009)

Then I'd just throw it up, like the experience, and the become belimic


----------



## Deweze (Nov 2, 2009)

the Naruawards shit's picture got taken off by photobucket


----------



## Black (Nov 2, 2009)

lol, Naruwards, what will they think of next?


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 2, 2009)

..Giving Sakura an actual role in the plot?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 2, 2009)

^ lol she does have a role, where have you been?



























Texas?


----------



## Black (Nov 2, 2009)

lol, Sakura.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 2, 2009)

Deweze said:


> ^ lol she does have a role, where have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Actually..


I have.


Just poking fun at her.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 2, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


>










> Actually..
> 
> 
> I have.
> ...


----------



## Black (Nov 2, 2009)

Do you like Sakura?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 2, 2009)

Black said:


> Do you like Sakura?



Too bad she isn't hot. damn

If your gonna make a bitch character Kishi at least make her sexy you know


----------



## Black (Nov 2, 2009)

Yea, what's his problem, I hate him for that.

And I miss Anko


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 2, 2009)

Kishi just can't write females. 

And I miss her too, forgot about her actually.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hokage-sama shall live!


----------



## Deweze (Nov 2, 2009)

^Imagine that 



Black said:


> Yea, what's his problem, I hate him for that.
> 
> And I miss Anko



What the fuck happened to her? Yamato survived but...


----------



## Black (Nov 2, 2009)

I wonder what Tsunade really looks like.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 2, 2009)

Black said:


> I wonder what Tsunade really looks like.



No you do not.


----------



## Black (Nov 2, 2009)

Damn, imagine how much sag she would have considering how large her bresteses are.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 2, 2009)

Black said:


> Damn, imagine how much sag she would have considering how large her bresteses are.


----------



## Black (Nov 2, 2009)

Now I'm bored again


----------



## Deweze (Nov 2, 2009)

Black said:


> Now I'm bored again



Oh shit Heroes is starting, cya Black


----------



## Black (Nov 2, 2009)

See ya.**


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 3, 2009)

???
​


----------



## Black (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm the king of this thread right now.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 3, 2009)

Black said:


> I'm the king of this thread right now.


----------



## Black (Nov 3, 2009)

That wasn't very nice of you if I do say so myself.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 3, 2009)

I wonder why Tsunade looks like granny without her ninjutsu shapeshift, but Jiriya looks like he's in his 30's.


----------



## Love. (Nov 3, 2009)

Jiraiya uses lots of makeup :ho


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 3, 2009)

library         >3


----------



## Black (Nov 3, 2009)

Degelle said:


> I wonder why Tsunade looks like granny without her ninjutsu shapeshift, but Jiriya looks like he's in his 30's.



Cause she's old as fuck.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 3, 2009)

> Posts: 69,696,969



Jesus christ, Jeanne ^ That's not healthy


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh, Jeanne.

I sigh in exasperation every time I see you.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 4, 2009)

fuck                                                              .

          ......


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 4, 2009)

Deweze said:


> fuck


Where and how hard?


----------



## Black (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello.


----------



## Black (Nov 4, 2009)

Is anyone here my friend?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 4, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Where and how hard?



 I was referring to this guy breakbeat oratory killing this thread for a whole day


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 4, 2009)

Unrivaled Beauty has arrived.


----------



## Black (Nov 4, 2009)

lol          .


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 5, 2009)

So one of the admins is being particularly brutal while fucking with names today.


----------



## Mihael (Nov 5, 2009)

So it would seem.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 5, 2009)

Name Change. Which do you think?

Hokage-hime or Prodigial Princess?


----------



## Black (Nov 5, 2009)

What's the matter, you don't like Tsunade that much anymore because she's in a coma and you're realizing there's no hope for her?


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 5, 2009)

Black said:


> Is anyone here my friend?



I am..

@LT Why the name change? and prodigal princess *goes and writes down in stalker log*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 5, 2009)

Black said:


> What's the matter, you don't like Tsunade that much anymore because she's in a coma and you're realizing there's no hope for her?



No hope for her? What delusional world are you living in? :ho

And, incase it's not blatantly obvious, those names have a referrence to her anyways. 



crimsontide91 said:


> @LT Why the name change? and prodigal princess *goes and writes down in stalker log*



I wanna use up my three name changes, but ultimately end up with my original Username.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 5, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> *I wanna use up my three name changes*, but ultimately end up with my original Username.


Why though?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 5, 2009)

NBC NIGHTLY NEWS WITH BRIAN WILLIAMS


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 5, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Why though?



I'd like to go through the motions of having them at my disposal, and some will recognize the names. It's interesting to be changing, before you return to something that you know well.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 5, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> I'd like to go through the motions of having them at my disposal, and some will recognize the names. It's interesting to be changing, before you return to something that you know well.


 That reminds me that I need to get a gif made from Jiraiya's recent episodes.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 5, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> That reminds me that I need to get a gif made from Jiraiya's recent episodes.



I _really_ need photoshop 

Any way to get it for free?


----------



## Black (Nov 5, 2009)

Have someone else buy it for you


----------



## Kyuubi Ryujin (Nov 6, 2009)

Wasn't there some form of new artbook or something coming out?


----------



## Black (Nov 6, 2009)

I dunno you're the expert on that stuff.


----------



## Kyuubi Ryujin (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm asking cause I can't find it xD Might have been a databook too...


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 6, 2009)

everyone's been changing their avy lately..maybe i should be looking for something new..


----------



## Black (Nov 6, 2009)

Yea I think you should...


----------



## Deweze (Nov 6, 2009)

I want the money
money and the caaarrrrsss
Cars and the clooottthhhheeesss
The hooooeeeesssss
I suppose
I just wana beeee
I just wana beeee successfull


----------



## Black (Nov 6, 2009)

Hoes are bad.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 6, 2009)

Yo Deweze, I made your sig transparent for you. Resized it a bit too; it was a little over limits.

Here you go:


----------



## Icognito (Nov 7, 2009)

I have returned.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks guys 

@Lady Tsunade

It says something about specific module can not be found


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 7, 2009)

Deweze said:


> @Lady Tsunade
> 
> It says something about specific module can not be found



Well then, you're out of luck.  Sorry to say.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 7, 2009)

Icognito said:


> I have returned.



Hola, amigo. 

Yeah, I probably will. Gotta find a cool picture first.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 7, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Well then, you're out of luck.  Sorry to say.



No worries, I have CS4 from some guy who put it on youtube 

It's all good


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 7, 2009)

Damn it.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 7, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Damn it.



 lol wut?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 7, 2009)

Nothing, nothing. Fuck. He got Photoshop.


----------



## Black (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello guys.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 7, 2009)

Greetings, eh.


----------



## Black (Nov 7, 2009)

Can someone give me a dollar?


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 7, 2009)

I can give you a job.


----------



## Black (Nov 7, 2009)

What type of job?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 7, 2009)

Black said:


> What type of job?



What type of dollar?


----------



## Black (Nov 7, 2009)

The green kind.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 7, 2009)

Black said:


> The green kind.



.......Wrinkled and old or Fresh and New?


----------



## Black (Nov 7, 2009)

All of the above.


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 7, 2009)

I can give you a special job.


----------



## Black (Nov 7, 2009)

You want to get me pregnant?


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 7, 2009)

No. I'm guessing you're a female then. Then that post was totally not relevant.


----------



## Black (Nov 7, 2009)

Nah, I'm a male.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 7, 2009)

Black said:


> You want to get me pregnant?





Black said:


> Nah, I'm a male.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 7, 2009)

For whatever reason, I laughed so hard I nearly feel out of my chair._I only hope she can redeem herself_


----------



## Deweze (Nov 7, 2009)

Ralphy♥ said:


> For whatever reason, I laughed so hard I nearly feel out of my chair._I only hope she can redeem herself_



*Searching through smilies page*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 7, 2009)

Ralphy♥ said:


> For whatever reason, I laughed so hard I nearly feel out of my chair._I only hope she can redeem herself_



The picture made me lol.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 8, 2009)

LT has a none Tsunade set, something's wrong in the Matrix.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 8, 2009)

Black said:


> You want to get me pregnant?





Black said:


> Nah, I'm a male.



Oh, we have our ways.


----------



## Dog of War (Nov 8, 2009)

is the best emote ever.

I found out it was named after a member of the forum but where does the hover come from?

"satan cry when he dreams about Gai"




Couldn't find an appropriate thread, sorry.


----------



## Yondaime (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh look, another Tsunade thread.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 8, 2009)

^ Yup yup yup


----------



## Black (Nov 8, 2009)

Who is Tsunade?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 8, 2009)

^


----------



## Black (Nov 8, 2009)

Who the fuck?


----------



## Yondaime (Nov 8, 2009)

Tsunade looks fat.


----------



## Black (Nov 8, 2009)

She's racist too.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 8, 2009)

Black said:


> She's racist too.


......

Oh?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 8, 2009)

This thread lacks *Hanson* 

[divshare]myId=9259309-4c3[/divshare]


----------



## Black (Nov 8, 2009)

Who's that?


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 8, 2009)

Black said:


> Who's that?




​


----------



## Deweze (Nov 8, 2009)

^ wtfffffffffffffff


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 8, 2009)

Deweze said:


> ^ wtfffffffffffffff




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=une5_MiFMNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 8, 2009)

Must ask the Naruto fanbase one thing.

=:moria?

Yay or nay? Please say yay. Please?

And Tsunade needs to remember that steroids do not make you look better. Not at all...


----------



## Deweze (Nov 8, 2009)

Yellow Moria


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 8, 2009)

Deweze said:


> Yellow Moria





At least he's not blue. He just has a sunny disposition.


----------



## Black (Nov 8, 2009)

It looks more like Mider T to me.


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 8, 2009)

Black said:


> It looks more like Mider T to me.



It's too awesome to be that troll.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 8, 2009)

i wish naruto could have someone like moria.


----------



## Fatback (Nov 8, 2009)

Erm what are we talking about again? Because I'm sure I would have an opinion if I only knew what was goin on.


----------



## Black (Nov 8, 2009)

It has someone better, Kisame


----------



## Deweze (Nov 8, 2009)

Kisame really belongs in a better manga


----------



## Black (Nov 8, 2009)

Yea, he should really have his own.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 8, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> It's too awesome to be that troll.


aye, don't be hatin' on my dupe..........


----------



## Black (Nov 8, 2009)

A banana as a dupe? that's a bold move.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 8, 2009)

Black said:


> A banana as a dupe? that's a bold move.


Been there, done that........


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 8, 2009)

lol. You people always amuse me.

not following the banana thing..

and sakura deserves a gaiden. :xzaru


----------



## Black (Nov 8, 2009)

Fuck Sakura.


----------



## martryn (Nov 8, 2009)

I've decided this convo thread is nicer than the OBD one.


----------



## Black (Nov 8, 2009)

What's wrong with that one?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 9, 2009)

Incoming!!!


----------



## Black (Nov 9, 2009)

derp derp derp


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 9, 2009)

Black said:


> It looks more like Mider T to me.



Shut your Goddamned mouth.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 9, 2009)

library <333


----------



## Icognito (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh library what has become of you.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 9, 2009)

> and sakura deserves a gaiden.



Sakura deserves to get killed.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Deweze said:


> Sakura deserves to get killed.



Who said the gaiden wouldn't result in a gory brutal death?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 9, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> Who said the gaiden wouldn't result in a gory brutal death?



Unless she looks like she she does in those hentai pics, she needs to die


----------



## Stroev (Nov 9, 2009)

I would pay to see a roast of the Sauce.

Or the fans of the series.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Deweze said:


> Unless she looks like she she does in those hentai pics, she needs to die



lol your avi is funny.

What's with all the sakura hate?:amazed

...just kidding.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 10, 2009)

Just popping by to check in.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 10, 2009)

Checking to pop in


----------



## Icognito (Nov 10, 2009)

checking your poop.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 10, 2009)

Pooped your checkers


----------



## Icognito (Nov 10, 2009)

You win this round good sir


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 10, 2009)

It was an interesting match


----------



## Black (Nov 10, 2009)

Library                      .


----------



## Icognito (Nov 10, 2009)

Black said:


> Library                      .



Is where the lulz come out.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2009)

Icognito said:


> Just popping by to check in.





Kenneth said:


> Checking to pop in





Icognito said:


> checking your poop.





Kenneth said:


> Pooped your checkers





Icognito said:


> You win this round good sir





Kenneth said:


> It was an interesting match


----------



## Black (Nov 10, 2009)

I wonder...


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2009)

^ what the fuck


----------



## Black (Nov 10, 2009)

I wonder what you mean by what the fuck


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2009)

Black said:


> I wonder what you mean by what the fuck



"philoshodai"


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 10, 2009)

where the hell did you get that? ^


----------



## Black (Nov 10, 2009)

It should be a smiley right?


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 10, 2009)

woah when i saw crimsontide91's post i thought it was my test dupe and i was like wtf i don't remember posting with that in a long time - also isn't it banned right now for testing? i have the same avatar on that dupe...


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> woah when i saw crimsontide91's post i thought it was my test dupe and i was like wtf i don't remember posting with that in a long time - also isn't it banned right now for testing? i have the same avatar on that dupe...



There must be a mistake, there's nothing super about you.


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 10, 2009)

i never said there was.. . . . .


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> i never said there was.. . . . .


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 10, 2009)

;-; /10charssssss


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 10, 2009)

GTFO my Library, Hiroshi.


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 10, 2009)

your library? YOUR library? *YOUR* library?


----------



## Yondaime (Nov 10, 2009)

Your Library? You're a nobody.


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 10, 2009)

speak for yourself fail


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> GTFO my Library, Hiroshi.



You don't own a Library. You own a Hospital.

Lrnurcharacters


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 10, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> your library? YOUR library? *YOUR* library?



Did I st-t-tutter? 



Yondaime said:


> Your Library? You're a nobody.



 Coming from you, that means nothing.



Jυstin said:


> You don't own a Library. You own a Hospital.
> 
> Lrnurcharacters



Fucking Hokage owns all.  My medical books are in the library.

Lrn2die


----------



## Black (Nov 10, 2009)

I wonder what this all means


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Fucking Hokage owns all.  My medical books are in the library.
> 
> Lrn2die



My MS/Rokudou secrets are in a library too. A library not even the Hokage can enter.

Lrnurplace granny


----------



## Yondaime (Nov 10, 2009)

You overdue it with the Tsunade theme.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 10, 2009)

Jυstin said:


> My MS/Rokudou secrets are a library too. A library not even the Hokage can enter.
> 
> Lrnurplace.



Senju > Uchiha. Canonz. Medical ninjutsu is a fortress none but the most skilled can copy. Let's see you copy Souzou Saisei with your Sharingan. 

Lrn2cookInKichen



Yondaime said:


> You overdue it with the Tsunade theme.



Says the one whose name is big and green.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Senju > Uchiha. Canonz. Medical ninjutsu is a fortress none but the most skilled can copy. Let's see you copy Souzou Saisei with your Sharingan.
> 
> Lrn2cookInKichen



Maybe back in the day, but times have changed. I don't copy your Medical Ninjutsu to heal the wounded. My job is providing wounded for you to heal 

Lrn2unComa


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 10, 2009)

Jυstin said:


> Maybe back in the day, but times have changed. I don't copy your Medical Ninjutsu to heal the wounded. My job is providing wounded for you to heal
> 
> Lrn2unComa



Other way around. Mine job is to have people safe and healthy so you'll have something to harm.  Unless stabbing deceased/already injured people is your ideal way of doing your job. 

Lrn2knoDeath


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Other way around. Mine job is to have people safe and healthy so you'll have something to harm.  Unless stabbing deceased/already injured people is your ideal way of doing your job.
> 
> Lrn2knoDeath



I'm only harming injured/dead people because you're not doing your job fast enough. I'm running out of healthy people to burn 

Lrn2MS


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 10, 2009)

Jυstin said:


> I'm only harming injured/dead people because you're not doing your job fast enough. I'm running out of healthy people to burn
> 
> Lrn2MS



Now you know how important medics are. 

Lrn2Medic


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Now you know how important medics are.
> 
> Lrn2Medic



Yes. God forbid I should run out of people to hurt and have to resort to 360 for entertainment 

At least medic is Lrnable


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2009)

What is this


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 10, 2009)

Jυstin said:


> Yes. God forbid I should run out of people to hurt and have to resort to 360 for entertainment
> 
> At least medic is Lrnable



The world can't be run without medics.  They had to track down a drunk, bitter old bitch to run a village, one of the primary reasons being she was a medic so that she could heal the injured shinobi after her teammate's failed invasion, and that's with all those medics in Konoha. Apparently Tsunade > them put together. 

Pfft. Unless you have superb chakra control, each aspect refined to perfection, and a thirst for knowledge with a desire to help, you're just a burden. :ho


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 10, 2009)

Doctors = win. Don't diss. Don't mess.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> GTFO my Library, Hiroshi.



The library owns you


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 10, 2009)

Deweze said:


> You owns the library



See? At least dis ting be knowin' where his place be.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> The world can't be run without medics.  They had to track down a drunk, bitter old bitch to run a village, one of the primary reasons being she was a medic so that she could heal the injured shinobi after her teammate's failed invasion, and that's with all those medics in Konoha. Apparently Tsunade > them put together.
> 
> Pfft. Unless you have superb chakra control, each aspect refined to perfection, and a thirst for knowledge with a desire to help, you're just a burden. :ho



I thought they looked for her cause Jiraiya refused to be Hokage?  Though yes they are important. Naruto would have been... well he and Itachi would have a lot in common if it weren't for Tsunade 

Unless you have Sharingan, you can't MS :ho And hey, I'm a medic too. I gave Tylenol to someone once


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Doctors charge a fortune. No use going to one to reattach a leg. It'll cost you that leg just for the procedure


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Doctors = win. Don't diss. Don't mess.



1. Make fun of and hurt the quiet kid with all A's in high school
2. Get a life threatening injury 
3. That same quiet kid turns out to be your doctor
4. Game over


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 10, 2009)

Jυstin said:


> I thought they looked for her cause Jiraiya refused to be Hokage?  Though yes they are important. Naruto would have been... well he and Itachi would have a lot in common if it weren't for Tsunade
> 
> Unless you have Sharingan, you can't MS :ho And hey, I'm a medic too. I gave Tylenol to someone once



They looked for her because:

A.) Jiraiya stated she was the best for the job.
B.) They needed Tsunade, since only her skills were good enough to heal Sasuke and Kakashi out of their Tsukuyomi-induced comas.
C.) They needed to introduce the last of the Sannin so Sakura wouldn't be as fail as she was in Part I. 



I can MS. MS = Medic Skills.  And who do you think made Tylenol? Medics.


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd do everything for free.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Deweze said:


> 1. Make fun of and hurt the quiet kid with all A's in high school
> 2. Get a life threatening injury
> 3. That same quiet kid turns out to be your doctor
> 4. Game over



5. Victory sip for quiet kid.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 10, 2009)

Jυstin said:


> 5. Victory sip for quiet kid.



6.) Victory sip actually contained arsenic placed by secretary who was taken for granted and harassed.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> They looked for her because:
> 
> A.) Jiraiya stated she was the best for the job.
> B.) They needed Tsunade, since only her skills were good enough to heal Sasuke and Kakashi out of their Tsukuyomi-induced comas.
> ...



I think your A, B, and C can be summarized by D.

Make that DD 

I thought it was Menstrual Shitstorm  Chemicals made Tylenol, which is why I won't take it


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 10, 2009)

Chemicals make up everything . . . . . .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 10, 2009)

Jυstin said:


> I think your A, B, and C can be summarized by D.
> 
> Make that DD
> 
> I thought it was Menstrual Shitstorm  Chemicals made Tylenol, which is why I won't take it



Whose else's breasts can tank a hit? 



Menstrual Shitstorm > You.  And your clothes are no different. Might as well strip for same reason if you don't take Tylenol because of that.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> 6.) Victory sip actually contained arsenic placed by secretary who was taken for granted and harassed.



7. Switch arsenic drink with secretary's since he knew she was a bitch


----------



## Yondaime (Nov 10, 2009)

Ewwww, manga debate in convo thread.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 10, 2009)

Jυstin said:


> 7. Switch arsenic drink with secretary's since he knew she was a bitch



8.) Anticipate and switch back while he's making out with his mistress since she knew he was the kind of jackass to do so. :ho


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2009)

I want to create the perfect meme.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2009)

Never gets old. Never gets corny. Always perfect


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Chemicals make up everything . . . . . .



Yeah, but obviously some are better for you than others, which is why drinking natural chicken broth will help cure a cold, taking antibiotics will help cure a cold while giving you side-effects, and drinking antifreeze will kill you.



Lady Tsunade said:


> Whose else's breasts can tank a hit?
> 
> 
> 
> Menstrual Shitstorm > You.  And your clothes are no different. Might as well strip for same reason if you don't take Tylenol because of that.



Who else's breasts could probably give one too? 

It's a mortal enemy to all guys  My clothing doesn't cause side-effects as long as I don't ingest them. You need to come up with a better excuse to see me nekkid


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 10, 2009)

Jυstin said:


> Who else's breasts could probably give one too?
> 
> It's a mortal enemy to all guys  My clothing doesn't cause side-effects as long as I don't ingest them. You need to come up with a better excuse to see me nekkid



See you nekkid? When I want to visit a very expensive therapist for the next 10 years, I'll give you a call.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Ewwww, manga debate in convo thread.



You're dead. We can't hear you 



Lady Tsunade said:


> 8.) Anticipate and switch back while he's making out with his mistress since she knew he was the kind of jackass to do so. :ho



9. Put arsenic in both drinks and not drink own since he knew she'd try to kill him no matter what he drank


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> See you nekkid? When I want to visit a very expensive therapist for the next 10 years, I'll give you a call.



Oh my. You have a therapist? And I thought I had issues


----------



## martryn (Nov 10, 2009)

> Chemicals make up everything . . . . . .



Particles make everything.  Go physics!


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2009)

^ Dat place is ded


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Deweze said:


> ^ Dat place is ded



It was doomed before it even started. R.I.P. whatever it is


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2009)

martryn said:


> Particles make everything.  Go physics!





YEAH NERDS!  gtfo


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 10, 2009)

Jυstin said:


> 9. Put arsenic in both drinks and not drink own since he knew she'd try to kill him no matter what he drank



10.) Warned by Colleen the security guard who saw the poison from her omnipotent position....watching the security cameras behind the snack bar. Ignores drink and insists that since it's chilly outside, that the doctor drinks it.



Jυstin said:


> Oh my. You have a therapist? And I thought I had issues



I see you're partially illiterate.  Didn't I say _when_ I wanted one, I'd ask to see you naked?


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> 10.) Warned by Colleen the security guard who saw the poison from her omnipotent position....watching the security cameras behind the snack bar. Ignores drink and insists that since it's chilly outside, that the doctor drinks it.



11. Had the glass _she_ filled with arsenic sent back to her so she would give it to the doctor and kill him. And since her finger prints are the ones on the glass, gets her charged for murder.



> I see you're partially illiterate.  Didn't I say _when_ I wanted one, I'd ask to see you naked?



Before I quoted you, I saw "when I wanna see _my_ expensive therapist...". Obviously you edited it


----------



## Black (Nov 10, 2009)

hey guys what's going on in here?


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Black said:


> hey guys what's going on in here?



LT is asking people to strip. That pervert.


----------



## martryn (Nov 10, 2009)

Deweze said:


> YEAH NERDS!  gtfo



Uhm... yeah.  Go nerds!  Or, fuck you, as the situation calls for.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 10, 2009)

Jυstin said:


> 11. Had the glass _she_ filled with arsenic sent back to her so she would give it to the doctor and kill him. And since her finger prints are the ones on the glass, gets her charged for murder.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I quoted you, I saw "when I wanna see _my_ expensive therapist...". Obviously you edited it



12.) Got off with a plea for Insanity, appeared at his funeral, and lol'd. 

I said "When I want to see an expensive therapist..." Besides, it's been a while. If I edited it, it would've shown at the bottom "Lasted Edited by Lady Tsunade [TIME]".



Jυstin said:


> LT is asking people to strip. That pervert.



Only when people want to visit expensive therapists


----------



## Black (Nov 10, 2009)

Jυstin said:


> LT is asking people to strip. That pervert.



What an interesting yet disturbing incident


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> 12.) Got off with a plea for Insanity, appeared at his funeral, and lol'd.
> 
> I said "When I want to see an expensive therapist..." Besides, it's been a while. If I edited it, it would've shown at the bottom "Lasted Edited by Lady Tsunade [TIME]".
> 
> Only when people want to visit expensive therapists



13. Lols since she can't attend the funeral while she's in a mental institute 

I've already edited a post multiple times over the span of 5 minutes and nothing showed up 

And hey, YOU were the one saying I should strip. Does that mean you _want_ to go to a therapist for some reason?


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Black said:


> What an interesting yet disturbing incident



Is it possible you strip yourself without consent if you don't use your hands to do it?


----------



## Black (Nov 10, 2009)

Jυstin said:


> Is it possible you strip yourself without consent if you don't use your hands to do it?



Hmm I'm not sure how and if such a phenomenon could occur


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2009)

Jυstin said:


> LT is asking people to strip. That pervert.



You know the rules, you first LT


----------



## Black (Nov 10, 2009)

Is LT a girl?


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

She's a granny, so technically yes


----------



## martryn (Nov 10, 2009)

Lady Tsunade is an Asian.  I can't remember if she's attractive enough to want to see naked, though.  However, boobs are never turned away from my PM box.  Though I'm not allowed to ask for them anymore.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Just say boobs are always welcome. It's not asking without a "?"


----------



## Deweze (Nov 10, 2009)

Black said:


> Is LT a girl?



Better be a girl


----------



## Black (Nov 10, 2009)

I think I'm gonna need some proof


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

KLC #1: Featuring LT nudes followed by permaban.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 10, 2009)

^ Mods? Permaban _me?_



This place would fall apart without me to cause controversy, incite debates, and lulz at fail posts. 

 I see I'm being talked about....

 In answer to your question, Black, no, I am not a girl. I am a 65-year old previously male transgender who operates under the pseudonym Señorita Marlita Carlita Barlita Maria Rodriguez Sanchez Ramirez Contrearez Miguel Carribeanna Lopez.


----------



## Black (Nov 10, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> ^ Mods? Permaban _me?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ok then in that case no thanks.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

The only person who really changed this forum for the worst when he was permabanned was L.o.t.U.. Even his rival ando of GB admitted it. No one here is nearly that legendary


----------



## Black (Nov 10, 2009)

What about Kisame?


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't hear much about Kisame sadly 

I know that LotU was an expert troll who made powerful points. He was both famous and infamous. A member who changed the face of thr forums itself.

Not to mention how he predicted the Kyuubi being Uchiha's pet. That gave him the title of Nostradamus of NF 

I've made a lot of sound arguments, and a lot of noteworthy lulz/insightful threads, but I'm pretty much just known as a semi-epic serious logical debater, as well as a notorious semi-trollish jokester who makes lots of lulz edits. I'm not even Nikushimi's level. He was a troll at times, but a good troll. He made lots of sound arguments, yet somehow managed to make all of his points so hilarious you needed a muzzle not to laugh 

Not to mention he changed the Itachi fandom while he was here. Things definitely changed when he left/became less active.


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh and FireFox fails. I had to resort to IE to get back on NF


----------



## Black (Nov 10, 2009)

what does LoTU stand for? <.<


----------



## Black (Nov 10, 2009)

Jυstin said:


> Oh and FireFox fails. I had to resort to IE to get back on NF



lol                          .


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 10, 2009)

L.o.t.U. = Last of the Uchihas. He got permabanned for trolling, but made a dupe named Uchihawk who founded UG and the Uchiha Police Force. Some of my joke threads were inspired from him


----------



## Black (Nov 10, 2009)

0 I C                .


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok let's try opening on FF again...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 11, 2009)

martryn said:


> Lady Tsunade is an Asian.  I can't remember if she's attractive enough to want to see naked, though.  However, boobs are never turned away from my PM box.  Though I'm not allowed to ask for them anymore.





Jυstin said:


> Just say boobs are always welcome. It's not asking without a "?"





Jυstin said:


> KLC #1: Featuring LT nudes followed by permaban.


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 11, 2009)

. . . . . . . . . . . . oh men.


----------



## Black (Nov 11, 2009)

where da tits at?


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 11, 2009)

That page is such a tease 

I'll brb. I gotta... use the... oven...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 11, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . oh men.





Jυstin said:


> That page is such a tease





> I'll brb. I gotta... use the... oven...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 11, 2009)

Raep? Nao?​


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 11, 2009)

A Nardo picture was posted ITT
That's my cue to post


----------



## Jυstin (Nov 11, 2009)

I was practicing my... Fire _Release_ 



Kenneth said:


> A Nardo picture was posted ITT
> That's my cue to post



*STFU*​


----------



## Icognito (Nov 11, 2009)

Naruto had a bad lunch.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 11, 2009)

Jυstin said:


> *STFU*​


Stuffing crows in Naruto until he can talk no more

Well played

Not really but oh well


----------



## Icognito (Nov 11, 2009)

Stupid having to wait till Friday.


----------



## Black (Nov 11, 2009)

It's very smart actually.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> woah when i saw crimsontide91's post i thought it was my test dupe and i was like wtf i don't remember posting with that in a long time - also isn't it banned right now for testing? i have the same avatar on that dupe...



What? I'm two people without knowing it?:amazed....



Poor Naru almost like a weird freaky version of itanaru.. *runs away*

I always miss the interesting stuff.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 11, 2009)

Black said:


> It's very smart actually.



Is it though? Is it _really_?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 11, 2009)

Black said:


> Oh ok then in that case no thanks.



Why not? Wouldn't you want me to be your _mamacitá_? 



Jυstin said:


> Not to mention how he predicted the Kyuubi being Uchiha's pet. That gave him the title of Nostradamus of NF



  

Nostradamus. Reminds me of a Chapel sketch. 



Icognito said:


> Is it though? Is it _really_?



Due to the reverse influx of the quantum theory, in which particles are excellerated far beyond the point of gravitational hold, yes, I can conclude it is.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 11, 2009)

What?

!Hola Senorita! 

Or would that be bruja?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 11, 2009)

Señorita Marlita Carlita Barlita Maria Rodriguez Sanchez Ramirez Contrearez Miguel Carribeanna Lopez es no brúja.  Tu es el bruja(o?).


----------



## martryn (Nov 11, 2009)

The fuck is going on in here.  Why is everyone speaking Klingon?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 11, 2009)

Klingon? Dónde está ese Klingon?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 11, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Klingon? D?nde est? ese Klingon?


Comment dit-on en francais?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 11, 2009)

"En francés".


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 11, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Se?orita Marlita Carlita Barlita Maria Rodriguez Sanchez Ramirez Contrearez Miguel Carribeanna Lopez es no br?ja.  Tu es el bruja(o?).



Tu hablar Espanol? Y tu me gusta Tsunade?

I'm just in Spanish 1, although I live In Texas, so I apologize if it's not perfect, amiga. 

Yo soy nina.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 11, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> "En franc?s".




 No, this: 





> D?nde est? ese Klingon?


 en francais.


crimsontide91 said:


> I'm just in Spanish 1, *although I live In Texas*, so I apologize if it's not perfect, amiga.


Then why "crimsontide91"?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 11, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Then why "crimsontide91"?



He must be a closet Tide fan. I'm surprised he's survived this long.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 11, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> He must be a closet Tide fan. *I'm surprised he's survived this long.*


???​


----------



## Black (Nov 11, 2009)

lol guys, lol.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 12, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Why not? Wouldn't you want me to be your _mamacit?_?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please that's just a myth. Next time bring some facts.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 12, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> ???​



They hate the Tide in Texas. Football, I mean. 

Was it so hard a reference to draw that an image was necessary?


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 12, 2009)

Sir Shinigami Perv, how are you


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm excellent, good sir.  Just playing a bit of Dragon Age before bed. 

And you?


----------



## Icognito (Nov 12, 2009)

No one ever asks how I am


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 12, 2009)

Icognito said:


> No one ever asks how I am



And how are you, friend?


----------



## Icognito (Nov 12, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> And how are you, friend?



Feeling a little better now thanks. What's Dragon Age thingy like I'm tired and easily forget stuff when quoting. I know that I was thinking of getting it though.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 12, 2009)

I've played a good deal of it. It's a good, classic fantasy RPG. Think Lord of the Rings meets George RR Martin, taking the good from both. It's very tactical, a heavy story, and deep characters with lengthy dialogues and development. It's difficult, though, and many people are turning down the difficulty.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 12, 2009)

So you would say it's better, more expansive and absorbing then Oblivion/Morrowind and the like?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmm... it's so different from Oblivion. Oblivion, overall, is larger and less linear. But in Oblivion, you're running around by yourself, and you don't really have a history. 

In DAO, depending on what race and class you chose, you get a tailored history. For instance, if you're a human warrior, you are the son/daughter of the Teyrn of Highever; you're a noble, and you'll start out in the castle of Highever. If you're an elf, you live in the elven slums of the capital, and are discriminated against. That's why it's called Dragon Age *Origins*, because depending on how you craft your character, you will have a unique Origin. 

And you'll also have party members, too. They will banter with you and other party members, and each has their own background. It's really quite different from Oblivion. DAO is very cinematic, and will have many cutscenes to break up the action. 

The Gamespot review is a very good, spoiler-free explanation of the details I'm probably forgetting.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 12, 2009)

Om that does sound good indeed, I believe I am sold.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 12, 2009)

Do some research, though, definitely. I know there are some people who picked up the game expecting it to be something it was not. Actually, the only complaint I've seen so far is the difficulty. 

But, all in all, there are a good number of people who think it's Game of the Year. There are huge differences between the PC, 360, and PS3 version, and Gamespot details them. PC is by far the best, though. If you have a decent rig, go for that one if you chose to buy it.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 12, 2009)

My PCs pretty crap I was gonna go for the 360 version, a few of my mates got it and spoke about it briefly which got me wondering if I should get i or not. But I'll check it out in a bit for now I need to go out into the cold, cold world to see if I have money.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 12, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> I'm excellent, good sir.  Just playing a bit of Dragon Age before bed.
> 
> And you?


Merely killing my time with some Resident Evil 5
Dragon Age, looks like this is the game that everyone's playing atm 


Icognito said:


> No one ever asks how I am


How are you Icognito


----------



## Icognito (Nov 12, 2009)

I am reinstalling WoW


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2009)

Kenneth, you are so kind <33333


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you Cyberpirate :3


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2009)

When I was new, I had neg rep But you helped me with that


----------



## Icognito (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm finding a lot of kind fellows round here.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 12, 2009)

sup people


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 12, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> He must be a closet Tide fan. I'm surprised he's survived this long.



Actually, I have no clue what your talking about. 

And I'm a girl. I like the color crimson, and the beach. Tide=waves=beach. the numbers are just there cause I'm bored. And I generally announce where I'm from for no apparent reason.

Oh, and Lt: No soy una bruja. Tsunade es no inteligente o talentosa.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 12, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> Actually, I have no clue what your talking about.
> 
> And I'm a girl. I like the color crimson, and the beach. Tide=waves=beach. the numbers are just there cause I'm bored. And I generally announce where I'm from for no apparent reason.
> 
> Oh, and Lt: No soy una bruja. Tsunade es no inteligente o talentosa.



What the fuck do you mean you're not a witch and that Tsunade's neither intelligent nor talented?



Tu es stupido. Comprend??


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm Catholic-I don't want to go to trial for being a witch. 

You heard right.  

Or maybe I just wanted an excuse to put up the zaru. I love the zaru



EDIT:

No hablar Espanol.  Just kidding. I comprehend, but I disagree. Yo soy muy inteligente.

  I didn't know stupido was a word lol.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 12, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> EDIT:
> 
> No hablar Espanol.  Just kidding. I comprehend, but I disagree. Yo soy muy inteligente.
> *
> I didn't know stupido was a word lol*.



I rest my case.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 12, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> Actually, I have no clue what your talking about.
> 
> And I'm a girl. I like the color crimson, and the beach. Tide=waves=beach. the numbers are just there cause I'm bored. And I generally announce where I'm from for no apparent reason.


Crimson Tide is the nickname for the University of Alabama's football team.


crimsontide91 said:


> I'm Catholic-I don't want to go to trial for being a witch.


Reppin' the RCC?! :WOW


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 12, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha is *male*. I do recall in my first thread that I took you for female, and since you _had_ () to correct everything, I referred to you as "Ms. Mod", to which you replied "Oh hellz no! ", having bolded "Ms."  Look where you ended up now. I wasn't too far off.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh look it's a lust set.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 12, 2009)

It's not like our spanish teacher is gonna teach us insults lt. And who said that ends it, I'm not done yet. XD

Dragonus Nesha: oh, ok. I'm more of a UT fan than anything. ..Maybe.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 13, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> Actually, I have no clue what your talking about.
> 
> And I'm a girl. I like the color crimson, and the beach. Tide=waves=beach. the numbers are just there cause I'm bored. And I generally announce where I'm from for no apparent reason.
> 
> Oh, and Lt: No soy una bruja. Tsunade es no inteligente o talentosa.



Yeah, Crimson Tide is the University of Alabama. And it's football related, so being a girl I can see why you don't get it. My cousin goes to UT Austin, and they loathe the Tide. 

But it is a remarkable coincidence that you named yourself after a college team.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 13, 2009)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Yeah, Crimson Tide is the University of Alabama. And it's football related, _so being a girl I can see why you don't get it._ *My cousin goes to UT Austin, and they loathe the Tide.
> 
> But it is a remarkable coincidence that you named yourself after a college team*.



I have a cousin that goes there.

Yeah, it is a little odd.

Okay, seeing as you're a guy I can see why you don't get shopping. 

(I don't actually shop that much, ironically. )


----------



## Icognito (Nov 13, 2009)

Yep the people round here sure are nice.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 13, 2009)

yes, we are. 

Or was that sarcasm? 

Yeah, I've had too much sugar. What's up  Icognito?


----------



## Icognito (Nov 13, 2009)

We'll never know if it was sarcasm or not I'm afraid.

And not a lot listening to music whilst waiting for WoW to actually install, you?


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 13, 2009)

Darn. 

eating m and m's, and surfing the forums. I have no life. 

I really should be reading for english..but I have all weekend.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 13, 2009)

I wonder whether Dragonus Nesha is male or female, since I entirely didn't notice my suddenly bolded, underlined, and enlarged post from yesterday.

I think it's a female.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 13, 2009)

It's an it. Either has both sexual organs or neither *shrugs* Might even be an example of Asexuality


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 13, 2009)

I think we should as it.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 13, 2009)

We need to study it


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 13, 2009)

Purely for scientific reasons, of course.


----------



## martryn (Nov 13, 2009)

Sounds like a good time for nudey pics.  Not that I'm asking for any.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 13, 2009)

What's up?


----------



## martryn (Nov 13, 2009)

> What's up?



I can tell you what's not.  Also, my fiance is in a mood.  I don't know why, really.  All of a sudden she tells me I can be an ass sometimes.  Well, that's true.  But if she were referring to something specific, I couldn't tell you.  So I left.  She'll be gone most of tomorrow looking for bride's maid dresses, so I'll let her do that, and I'll sit around the house and drink beer.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 13, 2009)

martryn said:


> I can tell you what's not.  Also, my fiance is in a mood.


It's not Wednesday night, is it?


----------



## Icognito (Nov 13, 2009)

Drinking beer is the proper thing to do.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 13, 2009)

I find eating chocolate helps, but beer seems to be the most effective thing for men.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 15, 2009)

This place kinda died <_<


----------



## Naruto (Nov 15, 2009)

Icognito said:


> This place kinda died <_<



[YOUTUBE]uOpdyytB3OY[/YOUTUBE]

Sig it.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 15, 2009)

Dudes. I need to make a huge avatar but I have no stocks

Brb finding stocks

OH HERE WE GO


----------



## Naruto (Nov 15, 2009)

I really like your current signature, Kenneth


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 15, 2009)

Just wait 'till I finished the avatar mang 

Also, here's my previous one~ 


Sadly I had to put it away because I won this avatar size


----------



## Icognito (Nov 16, 2009)

Naruto said:


> [YOUTUBE]uOpdyytB3OY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sig it.



I wanted to but I wasn't sure I'd get the approval.


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 16, 2009)

Icognito


----------



## Icognito (Nov 16, 2009)

Kenneth


----------



## Deweze (Nov 16, 2009)

nice


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 16, 2009)

hello library


----------



## Rampage (Nov 16, 2009)

yo jeanne..


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 16, 2009)

Sannin > All.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 17, 2009)

Real Life > Sannin > All


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 18, 2009)

I expected this Convo to be more active.


----------



## Black (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Kizaru, what are you doing here?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 18, 2009)

Icognito said:


> LB > Sannin > All



Thank you.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 18, 2009)

library <333


----------



## Black (Nov 18, 2009)

library <333


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 18, 2009)

hey black


----------



## Black (Nov 18, 2009)

Jeanne 

Where's all the action at?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 18, 2009)

Certainly not here  .


Ever lurk in the Blender, Black?


----------



## Black (Nov 18, 2009)

Yea I actually post there.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 18, 2009)

im watching harry potter


----------



## Black (Nov 18, 2009)

Which one?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 19, 2009)

6 , i bought the dvd today



hey does anybody here know what time shippuuden will start? and a site to stream live D:


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 19, 2009)

Omg I see a jeanne here


----------



## Icognito (Nov 19, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Thank you.



Thank me for what RaiRai?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 19, 2009)

Icognito said:


> Thank me for what RaiRai?



Who the fuck's RaiRai?


----------



## Icognito (Nov 19, 2009)

I thought Raiden posted that @_@

What the fuck was I on.


----------



## Black (Nov 19, 2009)

Yup yup           .


----------



## Deweze (Nov 19, 2009)

lol so many KL posters but they ignore the Convo thread


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 19, 2009)

Because you posted.


----------



## Kokaku (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello


----------



## Icognito (Nov 20, 2009)

Howdy.

Where's Crim?


----------



## martryn (Nov 20, 2009)

There are some faces in here that I'm not familiar with.  I need to lurk more.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 20, 2009)

Or perhaps even post more.


----------



## Black (Nov 20, 2009)

Yea, what he said.


----------



## Magic (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello, anyone seeing Precious tonight in theaters?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 20, 2009)

"Precious"? What's it about?


----------



## Black (Nov 20, 2009)

About fat people.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 20, 2009)

I wanna watch it. Looked like a tear-jerker.

I usually laugh at tear-jerkers, but I think this one'll make me actually cry. Rare as that is.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 21, 2009)

Is it really about fat people?


----------



## Black (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 21, 2009)

Black said:


> Hey Kizaru, what are you doing here?



I don't know.


----------



## martryn (Nov 21, 2009)

What is about fat people?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2009)

Precious .


----------



## Deweze (Nov 21, 2009)

> fat people



Ewwwww fat


----------



## martryn (Nov 21, 2009)

I still don't get it.  What's about fat people?


----------



## Black (Nov 21, 2009)

martryn said:


> I still don't get it.  What's about fat people?



The movie called Precious.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 22, 2009)

And it's about fat people and how ugly and disgusting they are?


----------



## martryn (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't need a movie to tell me that.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 22, 2009)

But you need a movie to tell you that deep down they're actually beautiful people and how after a struggle against the odds and bullying we find out that beauty really is only skin deep all you have to do is look deep within oneself to discover it.


----------



## Kokaku (Nov 22, 2009)

Being fat doesn't make you bad :c


----------



## Icognito (Nov 22, 2009)

Not at all just ugly to the eye's


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 22, 2009)

Depends. How fat we talking here?


----------



## Black (Nov 22, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> Depends. How fat we talking here?



very            .


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 22, 2009)

Icognito said:


> Howdy.
> 
> Where's Crim?



Hi.  I feel so special now that someone missed me. Or at least noticed my abscence. 

Hehe..I got a little overwhelmed with school as I'm a major procrastinator.. and then I got sucked into ff again and remembered I actually had stories to update..

So we're talking about fat people now, eh? I got a chain-mail showing fat people at walmart wearing..tight..or little clothing. It was disgusting. 

Otherwise "Supersize Me" comes to mind.


----------



## martryn (Nov 22, 2009)

> But you need a movie to tell you that deep down they're actually beautiful people and how after a struggle against the odds and bullying we find out that beauty really is only skin deep all you have to do is look deep within oneself to discover it.



Still wouldn't fuck it.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 22, 2009)

That's not a very good Christian attitude martryn. 

EDIT:

who's that invisible person I see there?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Nov 22, 2009)

It's not me. Is it you, KBL?


----------



## Black (Nov 22, 2009)

Seriously, is everyone just following the crowd when they go invisible?


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 22, 2009)

Apparently. It's really annoying.


----------



## Black (Nov 22, 2009)

Even the mods are doing it 

I really don't see the point.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 22, 2009)

They wish to ███ on us.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 23, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> Hi.  I feel so special now that someone missed me. Or at least noticed my abscence.
> 
> Hehe..I got a little overwhelmed with school as I'm a major procrastinator.. and then I got sucked into ff again and remembered I actually had stories to update..
> 
> ...



Of course I've missed my Crim <3

Oooh hope school is going well :3



martryn said:


> Still wouldn't fuck it.



That's because you're married/gonna be married.



EDIT: I don't even know how to go invisible


----------



## Hiroshi (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm never on invisible so that people can know when I'm online and contact me.


----------



## Black (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Hiroshi can I hit it from the back?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 23, 2009)

How do I go invisibleeeeee


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 23, 2009)

"Edit Options" section of the User CP. There is a little checkmark box for enabling invisible mode.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 23, 2009)

Excellent 

*Does some evil ass laugh*


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 23, 2009)

Icognito said:


> Of course I've missed my Crim <3
> 
> Oooh hope school is going well :3
> 
> ...



I feel so speicial now.  

Yeah, it's going well, thanks for asking. My problem is lack of motivation..ack I sound like a nara..

Me neither..wait *sees dragonus's post*..(am plotting about going invisible)..but nah, I don't feel like being sneaky. Even if this is a forum about a manga about ninja's.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 23, 2009)

Black said:


> Seriously, is everyone just following the crowd when they go invisible?



I'm going to be unique and not be invisible anymore.


----------



## Black (Nov 23, 2009)

It was cool when you did it though 

Kiz, do you have a fav character in Vagabond?


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 23, 2009)

Kojiro and the awesome Ittosai


----------



## Black (Nov 23, 2009)

Gion Toji is pimp


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 23, 2009)

He's alright.

Musashi is cool too but that's obvious.


----------



## Black (Nov 23, 2009)

Yea, I wish I could grow facial hair as fast as him though


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 23, 2009)

He probably shaves with his katana


----------



## Black (Nov 23, 2009)

lol, Kizaru in the KL.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 23, 2009)

Black said:


> lol, Kizaru in the KL.



telegrams are next


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 23, 2009)

You're so helpful Black.


----------



## Black (Nov 23, 2009)

I know right? 

And how come someone is always having sex in Vagabond?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 24, 2009)

Black said:


> Is this it?



No, look at the page. They only keep the last 10...I'm missing one from my collection...


----------



## Black (Nov 24, 2009)

Nmaster64 said:


> No, look at the page. They only keep the last 10...I'm missing one from my collection...



It's alright, you'll find it, I have faith in you


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 24, 2009)

Black said:


> I know right?
> 
> And how come someone is always having sex in Vagabond?



Sex is part of life.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 24, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> I feel so speicial now.
> 
> Yeah, it's going well, thanks for asking. My problem is lack of motivation..ack I sound like a nara..
> 
> Me neither..wait *sees dragonus's post*..(am plotting about going invisible)..but nah, I don't feel like being sneaky. Even if this is a forum about a manga about ninja's.



You are special  And yeah motivation is a bitch to keep up sometimes 

And I'm never gonna go invisible


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 24, 2009)

Are you done with school yet?

if I made a dupe i might make it invisible..


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi guys


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello person I've never seen before. :ho


----------



## Deweze (Nov 24, 2009)

Orchards pearl white candy paint job fly


----------



## Black (Nov 24, 2009)

Kobe           !


----------



## Deweze (Nov 24, 2009)

^ your random


----------



## Icognito (Nov 24, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> Are you done with school yet?
> 
> if I made a dupe i might make it invisible..



I was done Years ago and if I made a dupe it would be visible too 



Atlantic Storm said:


> Hi guys



Howdy thar.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 24, 2009)

^ Hey can you make a Fabolous picture with that mexican hat and mustache for me?

I'll reppppppppp


----------



## Icognito (Nov 24, 2009)

Fraid not I got my avy from the thread linked in my sig. If you ask one of those guys nicely they'll probably do it though.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 24, 2009)

My love of the Sannin pays off big time. Not only have I written an epic thread, I've already got 7 reps.


----------



## Black (Nov 24, 2009)

lolsanninlol


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 24, 2009)

young tsunade


----------



## Black (Nov 24, 2009)

Old Tsunade


----------



## Icognito (Nov 25, 2009)

Fat and ugly Tsunade


----------



## Black (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a boner.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 25, 2009)

Cold shower.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't have a boner


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 25, 2009)

No cold shower for you.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 25, 2009)

hot shower?


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 25, 2009)

Hot bath.


----------



## Black (Nov 25, 2009)

Kobe Bryant is a beast.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm wet not shower related.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 26, 2009)

Bad girl Ico


----------



## Esponer (Nov 26, 2009)

Icognito said:


> I'm wet not shower related.


It's raining, then?


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 26, 2009)

Kobe who    ?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 26, 2009)

Esponer said:


> It's raining, then?


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 26, 2009)

Hellooooooo Convo


----------



## Black (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello Conversation Thread # 1


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello, Kizaru and Black.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 27, 2009)

*WHY IS IT THAT WHEN PEOPLE SEE OTHERS FLAMING THEY ASSUME IT'S OKAY TO DO IT INSTEAD OF REPORTING IT?*

Seriously. Then after some get banned the argument is "well that one other guy was doing it".

What is this, the second grade? The hell?


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 27, 2009)

They like to follow the trend I suppose?

Your ava is awesome btw.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 27, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> They like to follow the trend I suppose?
> 
> Your ava is awesome btw.



The stock is awesome, really. Wish I knew who made it.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 27, 2009)

Got a link to it?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 27, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Got a link to it?



I'm on my laptop


----------



## martryn (Nov 27, 2009)

> WHY IS IT THAT WHEN PEOPLE SEE OTHERS FLAMING THEY ASSUME IT'S OKAY TO DO IT INSTEAD OF REPORTING IT?



I've been told to not report as much stuff as I usually do.  Apparently it's ok to flame as long as it's in specified flaming areas of the forums.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 27, 2009)

Naruto said:


> I'm on my laptop





**


----------



## Naruto (Nov 27, 2009)

martryn said:


> I've been told to not report as much stuff as I usually do.  Apparently it's ok to flame as long as it's in specified flaming areas of the forums.



No flaming in my library


----------



## Yondaime (Nov 27, 2009)

Naruto said:


> The stock is awesome, really. Wish I knew who made it.





BT. Came accross that one early this year. You would be surprised at how many fanart links/pics and sites I have saved.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 27, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> BT. Came accross that one early this year. You would be surprised at how many fanart links/pics and sites I have saved.



SWEET! I was just in the mood to make a new set. Thanks, Yondy pek


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 27, 2009)

The gear they have Naruto in for that wii game is pretty cool. Need something like that in the manga.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 27, 2009)

Naruto said:


> No flaming in *my* library



Hem hem. I see something wrong there. 

Night guys. May Raptor Jesus protect your soul.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 27, 2009)

I see something wrong with the fact that you have a non-Tsunade set.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 27, 2009)

Does it really matter? Hardly.


----------



## Black (Nov 27, 2009)

The mega pimp is here.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 27, 2009)

Where            ?


----------



## Black (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh you and your silly antics Kizaru.


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 28, 2009)

I feel like I'm killing the convo but it wasn't alive in the first place.


----------



## Black (Nov 28, 2009)

Because you did Kizaru, you did.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 28, 2009)

Deweze said:


> Bad girl Ico



I'm not a girl :hoo



Esponer said:


> It's raining, then?



Yes


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 28, 2009)

Black said:


> Because you did Kizaru, you did.



I just revived it.


----------



## Monark (Nov 28, 2009)

ooh look, a convo thread!


----------



## Deweze (Nov 28, 2009)

No this place is quitter then a Library with guardssssssssssss holding gunssssssssssss


----------



## Black (Nov 28, 2009)

lol, library convo thread.


----------



## Monark (Nov 28, 2009)

all the convo threads are dead.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 28, 2009)

lol, Monark


----------



## Icognito (Nov 29, 2009)

This convo thread is barely breathing.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 29, 2009)

YOU'RE BARELY BREATHING


----------



## Black (Nov 29, 2009)

my penis is alive.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes!!! Finally. The first day of thanksgiving break..my internet died!!! 

Finally got fixed.


----------



## Monark (Nov 29, 2009)

These convo threads need more interesting names. KL Convo Thread #1 is just ugh.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 29, 2009)

KL Convo Thread #1: Bitches and Swords.


Is that joke dead yet?


----------



## Deweze (Nov 29, 2009)

Free Avatars!! ,


----------



## Monark (Nov 29, 2009)

Bitches, Hoes, and Shovels


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 29, 2009)

Deweze said:


> Free Avatars!! ,



Oh shit, I want one.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 29, 2009)

From now On, Instead of clicking quote, let's respond to people by copying their avatar and typing next to it

 $5.99 each


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 29, 2009)

Except I'm not sure how to copy the avas.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 29, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Except I'm not sure how to copy the avas.



 





















































you're joking right?


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 29, 2009)

YES I AM!


no i'm not


----------



## Monark (Nov 29, 2009)

feels good man


----------



## Deweze (Nov 29, 2009)

<- Smoking aint healthy mang


----------



## Monark (Nov 29, 2009)

i don't smoke, mang.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 29, 2009)

That shit be wack.


----------



## Monark (Nov 29, 2009)

?


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 29, 2009)

Smokin.


----------



## Deweze (Nov 29, 2009)

Exactly


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 29, 2009)

library <333


----------



## Monark (Nov 29, 2009)

Jeanne! 
are you stalking me?


----------



## Black (Nov 29, 2009)

KOBE!                **


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 29, 2009)

Deweze said:


> Free Avatars!! ,



I'll take the first one.


----------



## Icognito (Nov 30, 2009)

Deweze said:


> YOU'RE BARELY BREATHING



You're face is barely breathing


----------



## Black (Nov 30, 2009)

*Yawns*             **


----------



## Deweze (Nov 30, 2009)

Get glad


----------



## crimsontide91 (Nov 30, 2009)

lol..


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 30, 2009)

KOBE        !


----------



## Black (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey Kizaru you know who Kobe is right?


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 30, 2009)

That's a very good question Black.


----------



## Black (Nov 30, 2009)

dot dot dot


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Icognito (Dec 1, 2009)

Ony is yawn mode


----------



## Deweze (Dec 1, 2009)

Whaaazzzzuuuupppp?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 1, 2009)

Not much. Debating whether or not to go to class...


----------



## Deweze (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't go


----------



## Icognito (Dec 1, 2009)

Stay here with us and be cool.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Dec 1, 2009)

^You like the skip class? Figures.  I never get stuff done..What'd y'all do for thanksgiving?


----------



## Icognito (Dec 2, 2009)

I never skipped a class  it was the whole day or nothing with me XD

And um don't know, what day was thanksgiving?


----------



## Esponer (Dec 2, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Not much. Debating whether or not to go to class...


I just skipped my lecture today because I was too moody to get out of bed.

Free day. Yay.


----------



## martryn (Dec 2, 2009)

I used to skip classes all the time back in college.  Certain classes, at least.  The ones where you weren't graded on attendance.


----------



## Icognito (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh college is a different story for me altogether I skipped most of my lessons, hardly turned my coursework in on time and still came top of the class and got the highest marks of the year


----------



## crimsontide91 (Dec 2, 2009)

thanksgiving was like ..last thursday? I haven't really skipped classes..yet, but I still have the rest of highschool and college  I feel so young compared to y'all guys.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 2, 2009)

I haven't been here in a while. 

Missed me?


----------



## Icognito (Dec 3, 2009)

Of course we did.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm on my day off but I have to go by my uni in a few hours 

*Library:* *flamespambashinnarutoabsense*


----------



## Icognito (Dec 3, 2009)

*Reports naruto for spamming*


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 3, 2009)

Naruto said:


> I'm on my day off but I have to go by my uni in a few hours
> 
> *Library:* *flamespambashinnarutoabsense*



That's fine. I'll gladly take a temporary mod promotion and keep things in order while you're gone.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 4, 2009)

Bro Raep is serious business.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 4, 2009)

Big black dildo.


----------



## Icognito (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm surprised that vid is still around.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 4, 2009)

Bro raep is still very much a problem, so I had to get the word out! But now i've watched it too many times since it was in my sig, and I got bored of it.


----------



## Icognito (Dec 4, 2009)

Aww man now I may forget all about the bro raep issue


----------



## crimsontide91 (Dec 4, 2009)

It's snowing!! Like, it's sticking to the ground  Yeah, I live south of Houston as you can tell, hasn't snowed in our town since '04??


----------



## Icognito (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm all wet and tingly.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Dec 4, 2009)

Why? 

And why do you ignore my snow comment? 

..unless..you weren't.


----------



## martryn (Dec 4, 2009)

Fuck!  I was hoping I'd see some snow while I was in London, but I'm leaving in about two weeks or so and, though the weather is cold, NOTHING!


----------



## crimsontide91 (Dec 4, 2009)

That sux. Weird thing is I heard it was 60 degrees in New York today..And the snow was coming from the south..which makes no sense.

Hurraes 4 gloebul warmin! :xzaru


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 5, 2009)

I was taking my dogs outside when It started snowing. Went to sleep so excited only to see there was no snow when I woke up. Biggest disappointment of the year.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 5, 2009)

You got lucky enough to get snow already and you missed it. Bummer.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 5, 2009)

what good is snow if it doesn't pile up


----------



## Deweze (Dec 5, 2009)

SNOW.THAT IS ALL.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 6, 2009)

Icognito said:


> I'm all wet and tingly.



Stop touching yourself then.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 6, 2009)

can i borrow one of your slugs


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Dillinger (Dec 6, 2009)

Awwww, don't you just wanna hug the big guy?


----------



## Red.Bird (Dec 6, 2009)

Nah, that roid rage might kick in at the last minute.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 7, 2009)

Nov 2004 

damnnnnn


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 7, 2009)

Deweze said:


> Nov 2004
> 
> damnnnnn


? ? ?
​


----------



## Deweze (Dec 7, 2009)

^ His join date?

Slow nesha 

Fix that picture so the speech bubble doesn't show


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 7, 2009)

Deweze said:


> ^ His join date?
> 
> Slow nesha
> 
> Fix that picture so the speech bubble doesn't show


Meh, I noticed both after posting, but I was too lazy to try to fix them.

And why is his join date surprising? Worth a damn?


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm guessing he's a very old dupe account.


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 7, 2009)

*Why are they this much Itachi threads on the forum?*

When i log in, i always find new threads about itachi,some that bash him and and others that show how awesome he was().Not even sasuke has this much number of threads about him.

Is he that interesting??

Discuss


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 7, 2009)

Cause each Chuunin level feat from Itachi deserves a seperate thread


----------



## Air D (Dec 7, 2009)

Honestly, I find it annoying myself a little.  I mean, the guy clearly was an awesome shinobi with a tragic end, but I don't like how we have to glorify it every day.  Nonetheless, you cannot tell others what to do on a forum site.


----------



## Harry Balzac (Dec 7, 2009)

cause he's so fucking good, that people can't stop talking about him.
Fucking rapes everyone like fodder


----------



## Medusa (Dec 7, 2009)

is ur answer


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Dec 7, 2009)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Cause each Chuunin level feat from Itachi deserves a seperate thread



Lol, to the opening, I don't really see any Itachi bashing threads. Itachi threads mainly consist of his fans, praising little feats that are not very impressive at this point in the manga.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Dec 7, 2009)

Everyone knows the truth about Itachi. Some choose to deny it, while others praise him. _-Snip-_ 

No one is wasting their time talking about characters that don't matter.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Dec 7, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha...

..I only work as hard as you are when I'm getting paid. What's your motivation?


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)

Chicks dig mods.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 7, 2009)

Active convo is active


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 7, 2009)

CrownedInfinity said:


> Dragonus Nesha...
> 
> ..I only work as hard as you are when I'm getting paid. What's your motivation?





Aldo Raine said:


> Chicks dig mods.


Chicks dig the huge e-penor.


----------



## Ra (Dec 7, 2009)

> Cause each Chuunin level feat from Itachi deserves a seperate thread



lol. senju


----------



## crimsontide91 (Dec 7, 2009)

People just have to bring up itachi don't they? It's honestly annoying. He's DEAD.

Lol, but yeah everyone is obssessed hence the bajillion and one threads.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 7, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> can i borrow one of your slugs



Sorry, ran out. But I've got crabs, if you want them. 





GrandKitaro777 said:


> lol. senju



Senju > Uchiha. Manga fact.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 7, 2009)

Another non-Tsunade set?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 7, 2009)

Sasori's my favorite member o' the Akatsuki.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 8, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Sasori's my favorite member o' the Akatsuki.


As well he should be.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 8, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Sorry, ran out. But I've got crabs, if you want them.



Eh.. think I'll pass. Crabs won't really work with my plan.


----------



## Sh1mata (Dec 8, 2009)

*I stop reading posts when i see fanfiction....*

I see alot of shitting on kishi, but damn, its even lower quality when someone makes garbage up based on kishi's own limited thinking.

does anyone else click the back button when they see fanfiction written instead of an actual library post?

:repstorm


----------



## MR T (Dec 8, 2009)

I usually read the whole post before I make up my mind.


----------



## Fatstogey (Dec 8, 2009)

No everyone wonders whats gonna happen.  Ill take a look at what other peoples opinions are.  But when people take fact thats already happened and try to warp it for their theory then it get little bit backy. lol


----------



## Sh1mata (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm not saying i dont read full posts, opinion about the manga makes it that much more enjoyable. its just when people start diving into rabbit holes pretending to be authors is when ill press backspace on my browser to get the hell outta there


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 8, 2009)

Sh1mata said:


> I stop reading posts when i see fanfiction....



Then you are not going to read much around here..Seeing as most of the posts on this forum are people distorting/adding their words to the manga and/or turning their own assumptions/beliefs into canon.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 8, 2009)

Sh1mata said:


> I see alot of shitting on kishi, but damn, its even lower quality when someone makes garbage up *based on kishi's own limited thinking*.



The whole goddamn manga is based on "Kishi's limited thinking". 

What we see is just the tip of the iceberg, but we can sketch a rough picture of what the actual iceberg is based on what is visible. Subsequent chapters can then confirm or deny the theories.

I don't see anything wrong with speculation. Taking everything at face value takes a lot of the fun out of discussion.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 8, 2009)

Occasionally if it is just utterly retarded and unfunny.

If it's funny I'll go along with it.


----------



## Aleph-1 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, the tards around here don't seem to care much about playing fair ball as far as debate goes. Either that, or they just don't know how.


----------



## Red.Bird (Dec 8, 2009)

Yea they don't work with his diabolical plan.


----------



## Brotha Ajax (Dec 8, 2009)

Sh1mata said:


> does anyone else click the back button when they see fanfiction written instead of an actual library post?
> 
> :repstorm



Yeah, I do.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Dec 8, 2009)

Crabs.  ()


----------



## Zetamancer (Dec 8, 2009)

No, I read the post and usually tell the person (more often than not Turrin) to go to fanfiction.net.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 8, 2009)

On a given day I'll post in around 5 Library threads, since most are either fan arguements or questions that everyone knows the answer to.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 8, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> As well he should be.



 I'm aware.



Kizaru said:


> Eh.. think I'll pass. Crabs won't really work with my plan.



Oh come now.  Who doesn't love to have and fester eat crabs?


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 8, 2009)

Thread       .


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 8, 2009)

Does google replace their little title animation everyday? I've started to notice it changing alot more. But I may have just not paid enough attention before.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Dec 8, 2009)

What's wrong with fanfiction? . I have three stories..

Oh wait, you were kidding right? If it's utter shit, yeah I don't bother reading, though sometimes I look at the replies.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Dec 8, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Does google replace their little title animation everyday? I've started to notice it changing alot more. But I may have just not paid enough attention before.



I noticed that too. Usually it was just holidays and etc as far as I know..but now it's different every week..


----------



## Black (Dec 8, 2009)

yea baby i like it like that.


----------



## Icognito (Dec 9, 2009)

But not there, no not there.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Dec 10, 2009)

lol I got a new avi!!

Yeah, pointless but no one is talking..


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 10, 2009)

crimsontide91 said:


> lol I got a new avi!!


I'm going back to one of my first.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 10, 2009)

Just got a new one too.

Might change my sig tho D:.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 10, 2009)

(<.<) Looking at it now, I may want to get a higher quality scan to take it from...

And I still need a sig idea.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 10, 2009)

K. I got a new set


----------



## Naruko (Dec 10, 2009)

Ahahahaha - too cute - gimme


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 10, 2009)

What's so interesting about that glass of water I wonder.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 10, 2009)

Who cares? Kakashi, Pakkun and Naruto all being cute pek


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 10, 2009)

My set owns everyone elses' set.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 10, 2009)

I CARE! I MUST KNOW WHAT MAGIC THAT GLASS OF WATER HOLDS!!1


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 10, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> I MUST KNOW WHAT MAGIC THAT GLASS OF WATER HOLDS!!1


It holds water...


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 10, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> It holds water...



If it's holding Naruto's attention like that it can't just be ordinary water.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 10, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> If it's holding Naruto's attention like that it can't just be ordinary water.



New element?


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 10, 2009)

That'd be tight.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 10, 2009)

Naruto said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attention is a new element? 

I'm guessing it doesn't last long.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Dec 11, 2009)

Everyone knows Naruto has ADHD. 

I also find that cup of water fascinating.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 11, 2009)

Sannin set > All of you.

Believe it.  Also, I don't get why people all think Hinata has "OMFG LIEK SO EPIC BIG BOOBS !!!!"

She pales in comparison to Tsunade's. Has no one ever thought of chalking her "cleavage" down to a baggy sweater?


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 11, 2009)

Hinata dreams about having a bust size that could compare to Tsunade's.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 11, 2009)

Key word = dreams.


----------



## hellohi (Dec 11, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Sannin set > All of you.
> 
> Believe it.  Also, I don't get why people all think Hinata has "OMFG LIEK SO EPIC BIG BOOBS !!!!"
> 
> She pales in comparison to Tsunade's. Has no one ever thought of chalking her "cleavage" down to a baggy sweater?



Karui's got bigger flap-doodles than Tsunade-kun.

:ho


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 11, 2009)

Blah blah blah, manga boobs.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 11, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Blah blah blah, manga boobs.


blah blah oh yes blah i concur.


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 11, 2009)

YOUR SIG!

WTF!


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 11, 2009)

Que                          ?


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 11, 2009)

I was going to make something like that.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 11, 2009)

hellohi said:


> Karui's got bigger flap-doodles than Tsunade-kun.
> 
> :ho





Flap Doodles? 

And no.  They're as flat as flap jacks.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2009)

Do you make your own sets, Kenneth?


----------



## hellohi (Dec 11, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Flap Doodles?
> 
> And no.  They're as flat as flap jacks.



I meant Samui


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 11, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> I was going to make something like that.


Sorry dude =/


Raiden said:


> Do you make your own sets, Kenneth?


Yes sir, you like it? :3


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Yes sir, you like it? :3



Yeah, I like the animations. Pretty cool.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 11, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Yeah, I like the animations. Pretty cool.


Eyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :fonzie Just started with those, I guess I'll be able to make better ones later


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 11, 2009)

Kenneth is a slacker.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 12, 2009)

hellohi said:


> I meant Samui


----------



## hellohi (Dec 12, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


>



What's with everyone and this geg smiley, lol?

And _technically_, Tsunade's bewbs are shriveled up


----------



## crimsontide91 (Dec 12, 2009)

I luv Kenneth's set.


----------



## Nawheetos (Dec 12, 2009)

hellohi said:


> And _technically_, Tsunade's bewbs are shriveled up


_Technically_, they've probably sagged past mid-thigh


----------



## Deweze (Dec 12, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Yes sir, you like it? :3



You got skillz Kenneth


----------



## Deweze (Dec 12, 2009)

Lol the geg smiley is already dead.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 12, 2009)

.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Dec 12, 2009)

cool shukaku set deweze


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 15, 2009)

hellohi said:


> What's with everyone and this geg smiley, lol?
> 
> And _technically_, Tsunade's bewbs are shriveled up





DownsEndRoad said:


> _Technically_, they've probably sagged past mid-thigh



_Technically_, I should neg you guys. But that would make me seem like a retard for negging people for their input.


----------



## Monark (Dec 15, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> _Technically_, I should neg you guys. But that would make me seem like a retard for negging people for their input.



The former negates the latter.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 15, 2009)

You lost me.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 15, 2009)

You never had me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Dec 15, 2009)

You never had yourself.


----------



## Monark (Dec 15, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> You lost me.



"Technically, I should neg you guys" implies obligation. If it's obligatory, it's hardly "retarded."


----------



## Deweze (Dec 15, 2009)

Shut up monark


----------



## Monark (Dec 15, 2009)

Deweze said:


> Shut up monark



you, however, are somewhat dull for thinking I was being insulting. In point of fact, I was saying that if she thought she should have negged them, she should have negged them, and it would not have been a stupid thing to do.


----------



## Deweze (Dec 15, 2009)

Interesting, I somewhat agree with you. Perhaps due to her kind nature, she decided against her original plan which was to neg them.


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 15, 2009)

ITT: Enlightenment


----------



## Monark (Dec 15, 2009)

Deweze said:


> Interesting, I somewhat agree with you. Perhaps due to her kind nature, she decided against her original plan which was to neg them.



excellent. then we have all learned a valuable lesson here today.


----------



## Hiroshi (Dec 16, 2009)

Testing. . .


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 16, 2009)

Interesting new name. Cool text color as well.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Dec 20, 2009)

convo thread is dead 

Merry Christmas


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2009)

lol


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 21, 2009)

Deweze said:


> You got skillz Kenneth





crimsontide91 said:


> I luv Kenneth's set.


lol thanks guise :] (my old set right?)


Aldo Raine said:


> Kenneth is a slacker.


SHUT UP


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 21, 2009)

KENNETH, I SEE YOU HAVE NOT VISITED MY FACE


----------



## Deweze (Dec 21, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> KENNETH, I SEE YOU HAVE NOT VISITED MY FACE


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 21, 2009)




----------

